# Official Dynamite - 25 Aug - Loook in my eyes, what do you seee? CM Punk in Milwaukee



## LifeInCattleClass

Hello peeps - its that time of the week again.

anything interesting happen this weekend?  

lets look at the card for upcoming Dynamite in Milwaukee

Firstly we hear from long lost Pro Wrestler CM Punk, who left the business in 2005 and finally made his return to Pro Wrestling  - wonder what he’ll say


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429526285219336195
We have another round in the short tag tournament for number 1 contender to the tag titles


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429575358135812102
We also have Orange Cassidy v Matt Hardy + Red Velvet vs Hayter and Malakai Black will perform a live human sacrifice on tv with a Brock who doesn’t have stupid hair


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429544736315121668
then…… ladies and gents…. You never know, but we might see some supernatural stuff when a ghost rises from the dead and joins an elite couple of fellas










or not… who knows? 🤷‍♂️

all this and much more in your weekly flippy gymnastics show with too many wrestlers 😂

discusssss


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just a couple of extra for fun


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429628206210904064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429599265500786688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429526285219336195
And 5.8m twitter views


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428900657696628736


----------



## Buhalovski

This is do or die shit right now. They have to put the absolute best show they can. Theres TONS of people who will watch because of Punk. TK's mission is to make them stay because of the show, not because of Punk. 

OC vs Hardy is a little bit out of place. Hope TK realizes that OC doesnt have a place on TV if he wants his company to be taken serious.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Adam Cole to debut on this show while all the extra eyes are on the show for Punk.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tsvetoslava said:


> *This is do or die shit right now.* They have to put the absolute best show they can. Theres TONS of people who will watch because of Punk. TK's mission is to make them stay because of the show, not because of Punk.
> 
> OC vs Hardy is a little bit out of place. Hope TK realizes that OC doesnt have a place on TV if he wants his company to be taken serious.


it really isn’t


----------



## Buhalovski

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it really isn’t


Mind elaborating why? If the lapsed fans/CM Punk fans/people who will watch for first time doesnt like what they see theres no hope for Dynamite to catch the 1.5 million mark ever again. At least not regularly. 

Dunno about you but I would be really happy if Dynamite starts beating RAW on an occasional basis. Thats their chance, probably the biggest one.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Dynamite will beat Raw this week in the rating. Guarantee it. 

They did a freaking 1.6 (18-49) in Chicago for a Rampage show which is more than 3x what Raw normally does at 10pm Eastern time on a Friday night

Dynamite, back in prime time, will do monster ratings.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tsvetoslava said:


> Mind elaborating why? If the lapsed fans/CM Punk fans/people who will watch for first time doesnt like what they see theres no hope for Dynamite to catch the 1.5 million mark ever again. At least not regularly.
> 
> Dunno about you but I would be really happy if Dynamite starts beating RAW on an occasional basis. Thats their chance, probably the biggest one.


any lapsed cm punk fan will tune in to his segments anyway as he’s here for the long haul. That is the nature of his fanbase

+ what the people on this forum think about some of the guys you don’t like - i’ve realised is much different for the public. OC will most likely be very over


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> any lapsed cm punk fan will tune in to his segments anyway as he’s here for the long haul. That is the nature of his fanbase
> 
> + what the people on this forum think about some of the guys you don’t like - i’ve realised is much different for the public. OC will most likely be very over


He is vsing Matt Hardy. Being more over than a non broken matt Hardy is like beating rikishi in a sit ups contest or Neil gaiman competing against twilight author in a compelling story contest. It's a lay up


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> He is vsing Matt Hardy. Being more over than a non broken matt Hardy is like beating rikishi in a sit ups contest or Neil gaiman competing against twilight author in a compelling story contest. It's a lay up


well…. Don‘t get me started on Matt Hardy


----------



## Britz94xD

You think Punk will have a match before the PPV or better to wait until then?

He could team up with Darby and Sting on the Chicago Dynamite show, or something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Britz94xD said:


> You think Punk will have a match before the PPV or better to wait until then?
> 
> He could team up with Darby and Sting on the Chicago Dynamite show, or something.


nah - ppv will be first match


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well…. Don‘t get me started on Matt Hardy


I've never wanted to see someone job to the orange punch more in my entire life


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> I've never wanted to see someone job to the orange punch more in my entire life


if he can punch him right into retirement / backstage role / manager only i will be all for it

I feel bad for even typing that, but its my feelings


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if he can punch him right into retirement / backstage role / manager only i will be all for it
> 
> I feel bad for even typing that, but its my feelings


The rate his going, if his desperate for attention he can get a deal with TLC and be the next 19 kids and counting.


----------



## omaroo

Not sure why the card is so weak this week. 

They really should have put some big hitters and big matches this week to show new fans the stars that are there. 

The card currently is not something to be excited about at all.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Can’t wait for this episode, I get to see Jamie Hayter beat the shit out of Red Velvet...

Plus some guy called CM Punk will be there too.


----------



## Erik.

Possible Adam Cole debut.

But I think they'll hold off until Punks settled in a bit. Spread out their debuts over the next few weeks instead.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Do you start with cm punk again this week for the hot open?

or tag match for bonkers flips and normal aew party atmosphere


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

For a show where you want to capitalise on the return of CM Punk to wrestling they sure picked a weak card for potential new viewers, I can see people tuning in for a good Punk promo and going "WTF is this shit?" for the rest of it. They realistically should be going all out (pardon the pun) to try and retain a couple of new viewers. I reckon it may do a 1.3 at max and maybe if they're lucky a 1.4, while someone said above that they'll easily beat RAW I still see RAW getting more viewers. 

I'll probably watch the Punk promo when it's uploaded on YouTube but the rest of that card is awful.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Do you start with cm punk again this week for the hot open?
> 
> or tag match for bonkers flips and normal aew party atmosphere


Well anyone tuning in for Punk is only tuning in for Punk and nothing else. And likely via illegal steam. 

So just make it a normal Dynamite and perhaps put Punk out on the hour.

Card looks good. Look forward to seeing more Lucha Bros and Malaki Black murder someone.


----------



## Mr316

Can’t wait to see what Punk does this Wednesday. Also, can’t wait to see Black kill Arn’s son.


----------



## EMGESP

Erik. said:


> Possible Adam Cole debut.
> 
> But I think they'll hold off until Punks settled in a bit. Spread out their debuts over the next few weeks instead.


No, I want that Lex Luger appearing on Nitro moment for Dynamite.


----------



## Erik.

EMGESP said:


> No, I want that Lex Luger appearing on Nitro moment for Dynamite.


Possible.

Would definitely get a section talking so soon after his NXT appearance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Possible.
> 
> Would definitely get a section talking so soon after his NXT appearance.


i mean… let them talk - they’re always talking anyway

might as well lean into it


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i mean… let them talk - they’re always talking anyway
> 
> might as well lean into it


Of course - it's added buzz.

Just think AEW would be smarter to spread them all out. Cole for the Dynamite after All Out. And Bryan for Grand Slam.

Then again.... It is the 100th Dynamite tonight.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> For a show where you want to capitalise on the return of CM Punk to wrestling they sure picked a weak card for potential new viewers, I can see people tuning in for a good Punk promo and going "WTF is this shit?" for the rest of it. They realistically should be going all out (pardon the pun) to try and retain a couple of new viewers. I reckon it may do a 1.3 at max and maybe if they're lucky a 1.4, while someone said above that they'll easily beat RAW I still see RAW getting more viewers.
> 
> I'll probably watch the Punk promo when it's uploaded on YouTube but the rest of that card is awful.


Totally agree, I brought up the same thing for the Rampage show. Nobody really there to keep the audience tuned unless they wanted to see Moxley kill a midcarder.

Then they follow up with this. The biggest star being promoted for this show apart from Punk is probably Matt Hardy...and he's an old man at this point.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Totally agree, I brought up the same thing for the Rampage show. Nobody really there to keep the audience tuned unless they wanted to see Moxley kill a midcarder.
> 
> Then they follow up with this. The biggest star being promoted for this show apart from Punk is probably Matt Hardy...and he's an old man at this point.


remember our Q1 and Q2 bet


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> remember our Q1 and Q2 bet


Did we specify what it was? Lets head to the ratings thread before they're released to actually make sure we're in agreement.

I don't want to look like I've welched on my bet due to misunderstanding.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Did we specify what it was? Lets head to the ratings thread before they're released to actually make sure we're in agreement.
> 
> I don't want to look like I've welched on my bet due to misunderstanding.


its in the Rampage thread

and yeah, we specified - i'll find it for you


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

here @Chip Chipperson 



Chip Chipperson said:


> What about this? I'll watch and review Be The Elite for an entire month if the ratings stayed the same or increased after Punk's appearance.
> 
> I fucking hate BTE but I'm that confident in this that I'll make this bet.





Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah, Rampage ratings improve or stay the same after the Punk appearance.
> 
> EG lets say Rampage starts at 1.1 million, if those 1.1 million people are still there the next quarter after Punk leaves I lose.
> 
> This would probably specifically be Jungle Boy tag, Kenny and the girls promo going off memory.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> here @Chip Chipperson


Yeah, I'm okay with this. If the ratings don't go down after Punk leaves I'll watch BTE. I highly doubt the people stuck around for Jungle Express Vs Private Party but if I'm wrong I'll certainly honour this bet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, I'm okay with this. If the ratings don't go down after Punk leaves I'll watch BTE. I highly doubt the people stuck around for Jungle Express Vs Private Party but if I'm wrong I'll certainly honour this bet.


good on you lad


----------



## The_Great_One21

Sadly the card looks weak as piss.

Not sure why they keep doing this. Every time you think they’ll have a bump in viewers so try put on a big show they put jobbers on.


----------



## Kyle Cartman

I kinda Like the Card. Seems good for casuals/people who havent watch Wrestling in a while who tune in to see Punk.
You got Cassidy (who bring's them clicks on YT) vs Matt Hardy. i mean we know Matt is pretty Boring but for casuals He is still a familiar Name.
Black vs Arns son is great. People who tuned Out of Wrestling few years ago will think He is kinda a big Deal considering He is Arns son. Just for Black to Squash him making Black Look Like the real Deal.
Add a Kenny Promo which ends with a Christian brawl and you got a good Mix of old Stars that people know and the "new" Guys.
And ofcourse you got the Punk segment Darby and Sting should appear on the Titantron or whatever.
I mean Put yourself in Shoes of Guys who havent watched Wrestling in a few years or only watched wwe Highlights on YouTube. 
Matt Hardy is there? thats cool. 
Christian in a world Title picture? Thats awesome! 
Sting still beeing on a Wrestling Show? Fucking cool! 
Arn Anderson (and his son) is there? Nice!


----------



## Prosper

Everything looks good except for the OC/Matt Hardy match, which I don’t give a shit about.

Lucha Bros vs Varsity Blondes will be pretty good. Lucha Bros will win and put on a banger with Jurassic Express next week. Also looking forward to Jamie Hayter and Red Velvet. Jamie’s promo last week made me a fan, hopefully she can go in the ring.

Black killing Arn’s son and building on the overall Cody feud should be fun. Hoping he destroys Arn too.

Can’t wait to hear what Punk has to say.

Should be a good show.


----------



## 3venflow

The card is fine except that it lacks a real main event. As an undercard, it's pretty strong but there's nothing there that screams 'main event' - maybe OC vs. Hardy could've passed as one before Hardy started losing all of his feuds.

Lucha Bros vs. Varsity Blonds is a nice match and it'll be good to see Penta & Fenix team on Dynamite again.

Malakai vs. Brock should just be an impactful squash. I don't think Brock is close to TV ready but as a storyline element this should work. They should bring out Dustin after this as him vs. Malakai has some kind of appeal to it as a match on Rampage or Dynamite.

Jamie Hayter's debut is a nice feature and she'll most likely beat the most recent #1 contender.

They should add a multi-person match that can pass as a main event like Omega/Bucks vs. Christian/Kazarian/Jungle Boy or Sammy/Ortiz/Santana vs. MJF/Wardlow/Spears.

Only four matches so far so unless Punk is going to speak for another half hour there'll be at least one more added.


----------



## ceeder

Brock Anderson is really, really bad and shouldn't be on national television yet.

Yes, it's a squash match to further push Black, but I just don't see what it does for the kid. He is green as goose shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ceeder said:


> Brock Anderson is really, really bad and shouldn't be on national television yet.


he’s there to die


----------



## ceeder

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’s there to die


I thought that is the role of 'Big Shotty' or one of the other factory turds that are considered 'ready' talents. Brock needs to be in promo classes and wrestling school all day, not on television.


----------



## ProjectGargano

ceeder said:


> I thought that is the role of 'Big Shotty' or one of the other factory turds that are considered 'ready' talents. Brock needs to be in promo classes and wrestling school all day, not on television.


Big Shotty has more potential than Brock Anderson.


----------



## ceeder

ProjectGargano said:


> Big Shotty has more potential than Brock Anderson.


Cool, I don't care.

Big Shotty is more ready for TV than Brock. That's the point. 

Big Shotty can lose and make somebody look good; Brock will lose and make the other guy look like shit in the process. He can't sell or do anything.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ceeder said:


> I thought that is the role of 'Big Shotty' or one of the other factory turds that are considered 'ready' talents. Brock needs to be in promo classes and wrestling school all day, not on television.


shotty will have a little more fight / he’s a prospect

anderson is there to die, and rightly so - greener than pig shit

crowd is gonna cheer it too


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Kyle Cartman said:


> I kinda Like the Card. Seems good for casuals/people who havent watch Wrestling in a while who tune in to see Punk.
> You got Cassidy (who bring's them clicks on YT) vs Matt Hardy. i mean we know Matt is pretty Boring but for casuals He is still a familiar Name.
> Black vs Arns son is great. People who tuned Out of Wrestling few years ago will think He is kinda a big Deal considering He is Arns son. Just for Black to Squash him making Black Look Like the real Deal.
> Add a Kenny Promo which ends with a Christian brawl and you got a good Mix of old Stars that people know and the "new" Guys.
> And ofcourse you got the Punk segment Darby and Sting should appear on the Titantron or whatever.
> I mean Put yourself in Shoes of Guys who havent watched Wrestling in a few years or only watched wwe Highlights on YouTube.
> Matt Hardy is there? thats cool.
> Christian in a world Title picture? Thats awesome!
> Sting still beeing on a Wrestling Show? Fucking cool!
> Arn Anderson (and his son) is there? Nice!


Also Brian Pillman's son as well.


----------



## NXT Only

Black vs Brock will not be a match. It will be a massacre. Black Mass given to anyone who tries to stop him.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I hope Black can hit Brock with the Black Mass and then catch him before he falls and hit him again.

Basically this.


----------



## Geeee

I feel like the actual in-ring action will be very high quality. So, hopefully that will hold viewers despite most of the names on the show not having been in WWE.

Like I bet Varsity Blonds vs Lucha Bros is at least 3.5 Meltzer stars


----------



## Hitman1987

Here’s my issues with this post ‘CM Punk debut’ episode of dynamite:

Black vs Brock
Black looks great and has ex-wwe popularity so he’s fine. Unfortunately Brock is chlorophyll green and anybody that recognises him as Arn’s son is going to expect him to be better than he is as he’s Arn’s son and then they will see he’s on tv when he isn’t ready from a visual or promo/in ring ability perspective. They should’ve used a mid-carder like Kazarian/Sydal for this match as they can give Black a good match and it would make him look like a star by getting a convincing win over a wrestler who looks in shape and can wrestle.

Luchas vs varsity 
Again, griff garrison is too green for TV from a visual/promo/in ring ability perspective. Pillman is fine as he looks the part, can wrestle and he’s Brian Pillman’s son. The Luchas are always entertaining so they are also fine. I just think if you are showcasing the self proclaimed best tag team division in the world then they should use the better tag teams available against Luchas (PnP, FTR, Jurassic express without Marko, Bucks, Mox and Kingston)

Red velvet vs Hayter
Again, velvet is green and there’s better options available (Baker, Rosa, Deeb, Conti, Cargill). 

OC vs Matt Hardy
Matt Hardy is visibly broken down and can hardly move and he’s fighting a skinny guy who fights with his hands in his pockets. As crowd popping as OC’s gimmick is he’s very divisive and cannot carry an old, broken down Matt Hardy to a good match so this is too risky for me. They should’ve put OC in there with a mid card heel of similar size who can carry OC to a good match and let him get the face crowd reactions.

Omega and Christian Cage 
I personally don’t think it’s a good idea for new viewers to see Christian in the main event title scene of a new promotion. Anybody who knows him will know he’s an old, ex wwe tag team mid carder so what does it say about AEW’s main event scene if he’s part of it. I like Christian but he has never been and never will be a star. 

In summary, the ex- wwe guys they have (other than black) are tag team guys well past their prime having singles matches and most of the AEW talent they have on show are too green for national TV. This will not encourage people to keep watching.

They should’ve filled the show with matches involving the following people as they look better visually and are better in ring:

Singles
Miro, Pac, Andrade, Starks, Cage, Hobbs, Hangman, Sammy, MJF, Wardlow, Darby, Kenny, Kazarian, Sydal, Archer, Cody, Comorato, Ethan Page

Tag team
PnP, FTR, Jurassic Express (w/o Marko), Butcher and blade, Bucks, Good brothers, Mox and Kingston

Women
Baker, Cargill, Rosa, Deeb, Conti


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> Here’s my issues with this post ‘CM Punk debut’ episode of dynamite:
> 
> Black vs Brock
> Black looks great and has ex-wwe popularity so he’s fine. Unfortunately Brock is chlorophyll green and anybody that recognises him as Arn’s son is going to expect him to be better than he is as he’s Arn’s son and then they will see he’s on tv when he isn’t ready from a visual or promo/in ring ability perspective. They should’ve used a mid-carder like Kazarian/Sydal for this match as they can give Black a good match and it would make him look like a star by getting a convincing win over a wrestler who looks in shape and can wrestle.
> 
> Luchas vs varsity
> Again, griff garrison is too green for TV from a visual/promo/in ring ability perspective. Pillman is fine as he looks the part, can wrestle and he’s Brian Pillman’s son. The Luchas are always entertaining so they are also fine. I just think if you are showcasing the self proclaimed best tag team division in the world then they should use the better tag teams available against Luchas (PnP, FTR, Jurassic express without Marko, Bucks, Mox and Kingston)
> 
> Red velvet vs Hayter
> Again, velvet is green and there’s better options available (Baker, Rosa, Deeb, Conti, Cargill).
> 
> OC vs Matt Hardy
> Matt Hardy is visibly broken down and can hardly move and he’s fighting a skinny guy who fights with his hands in his pockets. As crowd popping as OC’s gimmick is he’s very divisive and cannot carry an old, broken down Matt Hardy to a good match so this is too risky for me. They should’ve put OC in there with a mid card heel of similar size who can carry OC to a good match and let him get the face crowd reactions.
> 
> Omega and Christian Cage
> I personally don’t think it’s a good idea for new viewers to see Christian in the main event title scene of a new promotion. Anybody who knows him will know he’s an old, ex wwe tag team mid carder so what does it say about AEW’s main event scene if he’s part of it. I like Christian but he has never been and never will be a star.
> 
> In summary, the ex- wwe guys they have (other than black) are tag team guys well past their prime having singles matches and most of the AEW talent they have on show are too green for national TV. This will not encourage people to keep watching.
> 
> They should’ve filled the show with matches involving the following people as they look better visually and are better in ring:
> 
> Singles
> Miro, Pac, Andrade, Starks, Cage, Hobbs, Hangman, Sammy, MJF, Wardlow, Darby, Kenny, Kazarian, Sydal, Archer, Cody, Comorato, Ethan Page
> 
> Tag team
> PnP, FTR, Jurassic Express (w/o Marko), Butcher and blade, Bucks, Good brothers, Mox and Kingston
> 
> Women
> Baker, Cargill, Rosa, Deeb, Conti


thats all nice

where is your photo in your marko shirt?


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> thats all nice
> 
> where is your photo in your marko shirt?


😂😂😂 I’m purchasing it as we speak my friend


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> 😂😂😂 I’m purchasing it as we speak my friend


duuuuddddeeee 😂 😂😂


----------



## Jedah

Punk needs to open the show. I know they don't like to start with promos but this time has to be the exception. People are tuning in for Punk first and foremost. Give him to them instead of some Varsity Blonds match which is the type of shit they love to start with.

And I want to see Malakai Black squash Brock Anderson. No need to tell some fancy story here. He shouldn't do even as well as Cody did. Quick exchange, Black Mass, done. That's how you make him a big deal.

More matches will be coming. I agree they need to put a big one in there.


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> duuuuddddeeee 😂 😂😂











Photographic evidence will follow after 30 days delivery 👍


----------



## Martyn

Jedah said:


> Punk needs to open the show. I know they don't like to start with promos but this time has to be the exception. People are tuning in for Punk first and foremost. Give him to them instead of some Varsity Blonds match which is the type of shit they love to start with.


They started with him on friday, so this time they should drag it out to the second hour of the show. Otherwise it doesnt make sense and people will tune out again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> View attachment 106878
> 
> Photographic evidence will follow after 30 days delivery 👍


you’re a legit legend


----------



## JBLGOAT

I hope OC wins. With so many ex-WWE guys. OC is one of the top 5 to be a top homegrown talent regardless how people feel about him. Jungle Boy, OC, Britt Baker, Darby Allin, Ricky Starks, MJF, Adam Page,


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re a legit legend


If he delivers it in person this will happen:


----------



## Mister Sinister

I'd line up a card with Black, PAC, Andrade, Christian, Miro, Tay, Shida, Jade, Ford, Sting and Jericho all appearing in addition to Punk. They should be acting like they are getting 2 million. Dress for the job you want.

This card feels like it's trying to fill space before the ppv. There is no in-between arc. There is a ppv and a bunch of mostly unconnected dots. They are doing a tag tournament when they need to do a super tag team match with PAC and Christian vs Andrade and Omega.


----------



## rich110991

AEW said they would be something for everyone. I think that’s why OC is on the show. Some people love him, he’s over. And the casual viewers probably like Matt Hardy too. And even if this is the worst bit of the show, you still have…

The Lucha Brothers, they’re fucking awesome, enough said.

Then you have Malakai Black, hype!!

Add to that some Britt Baker, possibly MJF moving on to something else, Kenny/Christian, probably a backstage Miro promo, and of course CM Punk, Darby and Sting!!

AND the possibility of Adam Cole!

It’s ridiculous how good this shit is.


----------



## Chan Hung

Are any of these matches advertised related to the upcoming PPV?


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Are any of these matches advertised related to the upcoming PPV?


i'm pretty sure Black destroying Brock is going to tell us who faces Black at All Out (Cody ? probably).
Statlander is probably going to save Red Velvet from beat down after she lose her match against Hayter.(Stat vs Baker at All out ?)
The tag match is a semi final with final next week and the match against the Bucks at All Out.

So yeah 3 out of the 4 matches are related to All Out


----------



## -Ruben-

Well I guess I'm starting watching wrestling again 🤔🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## rich110991

-Ruben- said:


> Well I guess I'm starting watching wrestling again 🤔🤷🏻‍♂️


Good choice!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

-Ruben- said:


> Well I guess I'm starting watching wrestling again 🤔🤷🏻‍♂️


i mean, who can blame you


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB

Erik. said:


> Well anyone tuning in for Punk is only tuning in for Punk and nothing else. And likely via illegal steam.
> 
> So just make it a normal Dynamite and perhaps put Punk out on the hour.
> 
> Card looks good. Look forward to seeing more Lucha Bros and Malaki Black murder someone.


Well that’s the thing though.. the show HAS to be shaped around Punk, no question. He is the hottest thing in AEW right now and he’s the hottest thing in wrestling. Punk is the chance for that kick in the ass AEW needs, he should be the end-all-be-all for this year, and the guy carrying the company from here on out. It shouldn’t be just business as usual for AEW. 
By all means, don’t have him overexposed but at the same time he should be the hype for every show.


----------



## 3venflow

Still only four matches announced and one of them (Malakai vs. Brock) is likely to be a squash. Highly unusual as there is usually a minimum of five matches. Punk surely isn't going to speak for another half hour?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430265365494390784


----------



## Mister Sinister

rbl85 said:


> i'm pretty sure Black destroying Brock is going to tell us who faces Black at All Out (Cody ? probably).
> Statlander is probably going to save Red Velvet from beat down after she lose her match against Hayter.(Stat vs Baker at All out ?)
> The tag match is a semi final with final next week and the match against the Bucks at All Out.
> 
> So yeah 3 out of the 4 matches are related to All Out


Is Black going to wrestle Cody at All Out, or will they stretch this out?
The tag tournament is just something they came up with in the last week to be a lane for a Bucks match.
The big matches that need promotion should be promoted like I said with a cross feud tag main event with Andrade, PAC, Christian and Omega.


----------



## Alright_Mate

They’ll be turning viewers away again with this crap.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430308384037871617


----------



## 3venflow

Oh lord, that's a terrible match for Dynamite.

At least Colten Gunnberg may lose his undefeated streak at last.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Why of all people is marshall getting a ppv match? With build up no less.


----------



## 3venflow

Moxley/Darby/Eddie vs. The Wingmen has also been announced for Dynamite. Inevitable outcome, it's just to get Mox and Darby on screen for the first CM Punk era Dynamite I think. So we've gone from four matches to six, although I think Malakai vs. Brock Anderson will have longer entrances than the match itself.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Moxley/Darby/Eddie vs. The Wingmen has also been announced for Dynamite. Inevitable outcome, it's just to get Mox and Darby on screen for the first CM Punk era Dynamite I think. So we've gone from four matches to six, although I think Malakai vs. Brock Anderson will have longer entrances than the match itself.


Love seeing the Wingmen on Dynamite. I wonder if this an indication that the Punk vs Darby match is just the first step in a Punk vs Moxley feud


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm actually excited to see Billy Gunn on Dynamite, lol. He was my favorite mid carder before RVD came to WWE. People online are mad though 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430342325864181760*


----------



## .christopher.

This is what I was worried about. After getting some buzz, putting on a lacklustre card to follow it up.


----------



## Mr316

Seriously what the hell is this card. I’m sure the show will be fun but come on. CM Punk on Dynamite for the first time and this is your card?!


----------



## Geeee

I almost certain Gunn Club vs The Factory is a Dark rematch. Nick Comoroto is a bad ass but the rest of those guys can stay on Dark.


----------



## ElTerrible

.christopher. said:


> This is what I was worried about. After getting some buzz, putting on a lacklustre card to follow it up.


Well they have the show set-up to feature all their big players ON SCREEN, but they can´t go 20 minutes in the ring. 

"Farewell" interview with Jericho, where he´ll likely put over Sammy big time as the new (temporary) leader of Inner Circle setting up some match with MJF for All-Out. 

CM Punk will talk and likely do commentary for Darby&Moxley&Kingston with Sting.

Orange Cassidy will face Matt Hardy.

Lucha Bros are in action. That means Pac will be ringside, maybe some interference from Andrade. Debut of Ric Flair? 

Red Velvet faces Jamie Hayter, which means Britt Baker and Kris Statlander are involved. They´ll announce some girls for the Casino Battle Royal. 

Malakai Black will murder Brock Anderson to set up a rematch with Cody Rhodes (?).

The Factory are in action, which gets Billy Gunn and Paul Wight involved. 

You want all the big recognizable former WWE stars there and as far as I can tell they are on the show as well as the homegrown stars.

Only people with no clear path onto the show are Miro and The Elite, Christian, Jurassic Express, who will feature heavily next week, when Jurassic Express face the Lucha Bros for the title shot.

I agree the matches themselves are not that appealing, but this is a different Dynamite, because CM Punk is the draw. You really think fans will go like nah I´m not watching what CM Punk has to say, if The Factory vs. Gunn Club is advertised. Paul Wight getting involved is what the fans need to get out of that specific match.


----------



## AnonymousOne

This is a must skip match, my gosh who wants to watch this awful match?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430308384037871617


----------



## Jay Trotter

I am sure it will be a good show. AEW rarely has a bad night to be honest. But this match card is paper thin weak. Maybe the worst of the summer. You need to capitalize on the ratings buzzworthy momentum of Punk's return this past Friday. He is going to have to single handily carry the numbers in this appearance. I would've considered booking a TNT title rematch (Miro vs Darby) to close the show with Punk on commentary. 10 minutes in...Miro takes out Sting. Kingston runs down to brawl with Miro. Darby checks on Sting on the outside. Match ruled a double countout so neither guy looks bad. Punk and Darby have a in ring stareoff as the final image.


----------



## NXT Only

They really added QT


----------



## Britz94xD

Do Omega, Cody, Christian, Moxley no longer wrestle on free TV or something? Where's the big guns when we need them.


----------



## AnonymousOne

NXT Only said:


> They really added QT


It's like a troll move at this point, they know people can't stand him


----------



## Hitman1987

Are any of the champions in action?

How can you convince new viewers that you’ve got the best show when you haven’t even got your selected top people in action.


----------



## NXT Only

AnonymousOne said:


> It's like a troll move at this point, they know people can't stand him


He’s probably one of the only things I can do without. He’s not bad but he’s not worthy of a Dynamite/Rampage slot


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AnonymousOne said:


> This is a must skip match, my gosh who wants to watch this awful match?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430308384037871617


fuuuuuucking helllll


----------



## Aedubya

Why has Punk #tagged Varsity Blonds?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Alright_Mate said:


> They’ll be turning viewers away again with this crap.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430308384037871617


They don't know what they're doing. It's super obvious.


----------



## Clungeman

Firefromthegods said:


> He is vsing Matt Hardy. Being more over than a non broken matt Hardy is like beating rikishi in a sit ups contest *or Neil gaiman competing against twilight author in a compelling story contest*. It's a lay up


I _REALLY _hope you mean that Gaiman would squash Meyer in under 20 seconds there...



Hitman1987 said:


> View attachment 106878


Marco is 5'2"? I know wrestlers usually add a few inches to their height, but that really doesn't seem like his gimmick...



3venflow said:


> Moxley/Darby/Eddie vs. The Wingmen has also been announced for Dynamite. Inevitable outcome, it's just to get Mox and Darby on screen for the first CM Punk era Dynamite I think. So we've gone from four matches to six, although I think *Malakai vs. Brock Anderson will have longer entrances than the match itself.*


The ring announcer saying Brock's name should take longer than the match itself.

Hearing from Punk will obviously be the focus of the show, but there's a couple of potential gems in there too. I like the Varsity Blondes, but for me the Lucha Bros need to be the ones going on to face the Bucks at All Out - a cage match between those two teams just makes me wan to throw money in the direction of TK's bank account

I expect Red Velvet to put on a decent showing against Jamie Hayter but lose when the good Doctor and Rebel (Not Reba) get involved. Statlander will probably be involved too because AEW just can't help themselves when it comes to multi-person interference finishes (one of my few pet peeves about the company).

The Factory vs the Gunn Club - I mean, why..? If this is a rematch from Dark then it should have stayed there. I'm pretty sure that the Factory guys being on tv seemingly every week is just so that Cody has a steady stream of guys that people vaguely recognise that he can squash on a regular basis.

I fully expect Mox / Eddie / Darby to demolish the Wingmen - but the Wingmen will at least make this fun to watch unlike the other aforementioned trios match.

Orange Cassidy divides opinion on here, but it's undeniable that he's over as fuck with the live crowds. Showing him beating a guy that the new viewers drawn in by Punk's return actually recognise is going to pique interest in him for sure. (This is another one that will have shenanigans to finish with - Chuck Taylor, Wheeler Yuta, Kris Statlander, Private Party, The Blade, The Bunny, Jack Evans and the criminally underused Angelico will all be involved somehow)

Malachai Black needs to absolutely murder Brock Andersonand put him off tv until he's actually ready for it. This one should not go more than 45 seconds bell-to-bell, Brock should get in absolutely ZERO offense and swallow two or three Black Masses before Black does the same single-foot pin as he did to Cody. My suspicion is that next week we'll see Black vs Lee Johnson (which should go much the same way) then Black vs Dustin Rhodes (maybe take a little longer) - basically go through all of Cody's 'Family' and set up a rematch at All Out (which Black should also win, but I'm not so sure he will, unfortunately...)


----------



## rbl85

Clungeman said:


> I _REALLY _hope you mean that Gaiman would squash Meyer in under 20 seconds there...
> 
> 
> 
> Marco is 5'2"? I know wrestlers usually add a few inches to their height, but that really doesn't seem like his gimmick...
> 
> 
> 
> The ring announcer saying Brock's name should take longer than the match itself.
> 
> Hearing from Punk will obviously be the focus of the show, but there's a couple of potential gems in there too. I like the Varsity Blondes, but for me the Lucha Bros need to be the ones going on to face the Bucks at All Out - a cage match between those two teams just makes me wan to throw money in the direction of TK's bank account
> 
> I expect Red Velvet to put on a decent showing against Jamie Hayter but lose when the good Doctor and Rebel (Not Reba) get involved*. Statlander will probably be involved too because AEW just can't help themselves when it comes to multi-person interference finishes (one of my few pet peeves about the company).*
> 
> The Factory vs the Gunn Club - I mean, why..? If this is a rematch from Dark then it should have stayed there. I'm pretty sure that the Factory guys being on tv seemingly every week is just so that Cody has a steady stream of guys that people vaguely recognise that he can squash on a regular basis.
> 
> I fully expect Mox / Eddie / Darby to demolish the Wingmen - but the Wingmen will at least make this fun to watch unlike the other aforementioned trios match.
> 
> Orange Cassidy divides opinion on here, but it's undeniable that he's over as fuck with the live crowds. Showing him beating a guy that the new viewers drawn in by Punk's return actually recognise is going to pique interest in him for sure. (This is another one that will have shenanigans to finish with - Chuck Taylor, Wheeler Yuta, Kris Statlander, Private Party, The Blade, The Bunny, Jack Evans and the criminally underused Angelico will all be involved somehow)
> 
> Malachai Black needs to absolutely murder Brock Andersonand put him off tv until he's actually ready for it. This one should not go more than 45 seconds bell-to-bell, Brock should get in absolutely ZERO offense and swallow two or three Black Masses before Black does the same single-foot pin as he did to Cody. My suspicion is that next week we'll see Black vs Lee Johnson (which should go much the same way) then Black vs Dustin Rhodes (maybe take a little longer) - basically go through all of Cody's 'Family' and set up a rematch at All Out (which Black should also win, but I'm not so sure he will, unfortunately...)


Would make sense if she is involved


----------



## The_Great_One21

Disgraceful card.


----------



## CM Buck

Clungeman said:


> I _REALLY _hope you mean that Gaiman would squash Meyer in under 20 seconds there...
> 
> 
> 
> Marco is 5'2"? I know wrestlers usually add a few inches to their height, but that really doesn't seem like his gimmick...
> 
> 
> 
> The ring announcer saying Brock's name should take longer than the match itself.
> 
> Hearing from Punk will obviously be the focus of the show, but there's a couple of potential gems in there too. I like the Varsity Blondes, but for me the Lucha Bros need to be the ones going on to face the Bucks at All Out - a cage match between those two teams just makes me wan to throw money in the direction of TK's bank account
> 
> I expect Red Velvet to put on a decent showing against Jamie Hayter but lose when the good Doctor and Rebel (Not Reba) get involved. Statlander will probably be involved too because AEW just can't help themselves when it comes to multi-person interference finishes (one of my few pet peeves about the company).
> 
> The Factory vs the Gunn Club - I mean, why..? If this is a rematch from Dark then it should have stayed there. I'm pretty sure that the Factory guys being on tv seemingly every week is just so that Cody has a steady stream of guys that people vaguely recognise that he can squash on a regular basis.
> 
> I fully expect Mox / Eddie / Darby to demolish the Wingmen - but the Wingmen will at least make this fun to watch unlike the other aforementioned trios match.
> 
> Orange Cassidy divides opinion on here, but it's undeniable that he's over as fuck with the live crowds. Showing him beating a guy that the new viewers drawn in by Punk's return actually recognise is going to pique interest in him for sure. (This is another one that will have shenanigans to finish with - Chuck Taylor, Wheeler Yuta, Kris Statlander, Private Party, The Blade, The Bunny, Jack Evans and the criminally underused Angelico will all be involved somehow)
> 
> Malachai Black needs to absolutely murder Brock Andersonand put him off tv until he's actually ready for it. This one should not go more than 45 seconds bell-to-bell, Brock should get in absolutely ZERO offense and swallow two or three Black Masses before Black does the same single-foot pin as he did to Cody. My suspicion is that next week we'll see Black vs Lee Johnson (which should go much the same way) then Black vs Dustin Rhodes (maybe take a little longer) - basically go through all of Cody's 'Family' and set up a rematch at All Out (which Black should also win, but I'm not so sure he will, unfortunately...)


Of course. Big gaiman fan


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Of course. Big gaiman fan


did you see they are doing a Sandman series on Netflix?


----------



## rich110991

Still excited!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Hopefully they’ll be able to redeem themselves with some storyline shenanigans but on paper, yeah the card ain’t pretty.


----------



## Erik.

Aedubya said:


> Why has Punk #tagged Varsity Blonds?


He loves Brian Pillman Jr


----------



## Mr316

They need to find balance. Last week they had a card that could of been a PPV. This week they have a card that could be an episode of Dark.

Hopefully it’s still a fun show tonight.


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> did you see they are doing a Sandman series on Netflix?


Oooo you have my attention and figurative arousal


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Well, if they are going to put a bunch of lower cared guys in the ring together, maybe Strowman or Bray with a faction can debut and destroy them? If they can yet, that is? I mean, it would make another part of the show memorable if that were to happen.

Edit: Wyatt not free till October and Braun on 2nd September.


----------



## zkorejo

What's with Mox, Eddie, Darby thing? They have done like 3 matches featuring them already. Is this headed somewhere? Like a trios title coming in soon or something?

It seems weird that Mox and Eddie have no match/story for AO.


----------



## AnonymousOne

The_Great_One21 said:


> Disgraceful card.


Agree, this is like an AEW dark card. I might honestly skip and see what Punk says later


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Oooo you have my attention and figurative arousal


behind the scenes


----------



## Geeee

I hope QT Marshall is out of the rotation after All Out. Maybe have Paul Wight just kill him in storyline at the PPV?


----------



## ProjectGargano

I expect Lucha Bros vs Varsity Blondes to open because the winning team have to fight one more time that night in the finals against Jurassic Express at the rampage tapings.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Geeee said:


> I hope QT Marshall is out of the rotation after All Out. Maybe have Paul Wight just kill him in storyline at the PPV?


I hope QT gets a pink slip that would be much better


----------



## Alright_Mate

Tonight’s card is exactly why people get frustrated with AEW, it was already bang average for this week, but as I posted last night, they then decide to add Gunn Club vs The Factory to make it just that bit worse.

CM Punk is the main attraction, but make viewers stick around by producing quality & continuity. All Out is only two weeks away, continue to build towards that instead of giving us random shit.

Eddie Kingston is scheduled to face Miro, like Moxley did last week, why not have Eddie face Daniel Garcia this week, then have him cut a promo on Miro afterwards...continuity!

Christian is facing Kenny Omega at All Out, why not have him wrestle someone like Karl Anderson this week...continuity!

Ethan Page & Scorpio Sky beat up Lance Archer last week, why not give us Archer vs Page or Sky.

Brian Cage is still embroiled in a feud with Starks & Hobbs, after last week’s incident, why not give us another hoss fight between Cage & Hobbs like last year.

You could take at least three/four matches off the card tonight, replace them with the above, then you’d instantly get a better quality show.


----------



## Geeee

AnonymousOne said:


> I hope QT gets a pink slip that would be much better


----------



## Mr316

Schiavone will be interviewing CM Punk tonight.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Clungeman said:


> Orange Cassidy divides opinion on here, but it's undeniable that he's over as fuck with the live crowds. Showing him beating a guy that the new viewers drawn in by Punk's return actually recognise is going to pique interest in him for sure. (This is another one that will have shenanigans to finish with - Chuck Taylor, Wheeler Yuta, Kris Statlander, Private Party, The Blade, The Bunny, Jack Evans and the criminally underused Angelico will all be involved somehow)


Unfortunately I think OC is going to lose because Best Friends won the trios match.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Mr316 said:


> Schiavone will be interviewing CM Punk tonight.


For fuck sake of course. Fucking of course. Because we can’t possibly just let one of the best promos in the business ever just cut a promo.

OF COURSE Schiavone has to be “interviewing” him because we can’t ever have a single fucking week without 10 Schiavone interview segments.


----------



## rich110991

The_Great_One21 said:


> For fuck sake of course. Fucking of course. Because we can’t possibly just let one of the best promos in the business ever just cut a promo.
> 
> OF COURSE Schiavone has to be “interviewing” him because we can’t ever have a single fucking week without 10 Schiavone interview segments.


Can’t wait for it to be fair 😀


----------



## The_Great_One21

rich110991 said:


> Can’t wait for it to be fair 😀


Yeah… can’t for Punk.
The Punk promo is what people want. Not some interview segment with Schiavone.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Geeee said:


>


Don't tease me with such joy, also I like Tony and all but why does he have to interview everyone? Can't you just let Punk come out and do his own thing?


----------



## Hitman1987

The_Great_One21 said:


> For fuck sake of course. Fucking of course. Because we can’t possibly just let one of the best promos in the business ever just cut a promo.
> 
> OF COURSE Schiavone has to be “interviewing” him because we can’t ever have a single fucking week without 10 Schiavone interview segments.


“IT’S PUUUNNNNKKKKKK”


----------



## Hitman1987

Alright_Mate said:


> Tonight’s card is exactly why people get frustrated with AEW, it was already bang average for this week, but as I posted last night, they then decide to add Gunn Club vs The Factory to make it just that bit worse.
> 
> CM Punk is the main attraction, but make viewers stick around by producing quality & continuity. All Out is only two weeks away, continue to build towards that instead of giving us random shit.
> 
> Eddie Kingston is scheduled to face Miro, like Moxley did last week, why not have Eddie face Daniel Garcia this week, then have him cut a promo on Miro afterwards...continuity!
> 
> Christian is facing Kenny Omega at All Out, why not have him wrestle someone like Karl Anderson this week...continuity!
> 
> Ethan Page & Scorpio Sky beat up Lance Archer last week, why not give us Archer vs Page or Sky.
> 
> Brian Cage is still embroiled in a feud with Starks & Hobbs, after last week’s incident, why not give us another hoss fight between Cage & Hobbs like last year.
> 
> You could take at least three/four matches off the card tonight, replace them with the above, then you’d instantly get a better quality show.


Some great ideas here, could’ve added a match or 2 relating to Pinnacle/IC feud:

MJF&Wardlow vs PnP
Dax vs Sammy 

No excuses with the talent they have available.


----------



## rich110991

The_Great_One21 said:


> Yeah… can’t for Punk.
> The Punk promo is what people want. Not some interview segment with Schiavone.


I really don’t mind Schiavone interviewing Punk. Looking forward to it!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Odds on us getting a black+white Darby with a Punk Cut-out face mask video tonight?

110% !!


----------



## The_Great_One21

rich110991 said:


> I really don’t mind Schiavone interviewing Punk. Looking forward to it!


Don’t mind. What a ringing endorsement for CM Punk’s Dynamite debut.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The_Great_One21 said:


> Yeah… can’t for Punk.
> The Punk promo is what people want. Not some interview segment with Schiavone.


Booker of the year.


----------



## rich110991

The_Great_One21 said:


> Don’t mind. What a ringing endorsement for CM Punk’s Dynamite debut.


😂 I give up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Booker of the year.


nice to see it acknowledged


----------



## KingofKings1524

Even as an AEW fan I can admit this card absolutely sucks. There are just certain people they employ that have no business on their flagship show. And this certainly isn’t the impresssion I’d want to make with so many new people tuning in for Punk. Stop thinking everyone on your roster deserves equal tv time and put your fucking stars on the screen. It isn’t difficult.


----------



## Error_404

Looking forward to Punk's debut on Wednesday nights and my girl Jamie Hayter in action.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Hitman1987 said:


> Some great ideas here, could’ve added a match or 2 relating to Pinnacle/IC feud:
> 
> MJF&Wardlow vs PnP
> Dax vs Sammy
> 
> No excuses with the talent they have available.


They are not only great, they are sensible ideas too mate 

Continuity is so important in Wrestling, like you said yourself, they could’ve continued MJF or Sammy’s momentum by putting one of them in a match.

Andrade & PAC are scheduled to face each other, could have got one of them two on the card.

But nope, they’d rather give us the likes of QT Marshall & Gunn Club.


----------



## 3venflow

Tonight's ticket situation. Another healthy crowd, albeit not one of their bigger ones coming up. Punk is already having an effect on ticket sales.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430611953009971204


----------



## rbl85

Will probably have more than 5K in attendance with the guests, etc....


----------



## TheFiend666

I was excited for this episode but after seeing that card not so much. IDK how they have all this talent and still manage to book shitty cards like this. Also Tony Schiavone fucking sucks


----------



## Wizak10

Subscribing to watch dynamite tonight, I been wanting to try AEW for a quite time now, hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Geeee

Man Tony Schiavone's got a lot of people tilted. Usually, Tony means that the interview will be interrupted and this will be more of segment than a promo like the one on Friday. Actual build for the Darby Allin match?


----------



## Mr316

If the show sucks tonight they only have themselves to blame.


----------



## Mr316

Also, quite funny that Punk’s last match in WWE was against Billy Gunn.


----------



## rbl85

Yea yea some of you are bitching and after the show it's going to be " Oh the show was better than i thought it would be"

Bitch after the show not before......


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The show will be good


----------



## Mr316

rbl85 said:


> Yea yea some of you are bitching and after the show it's going to be " Oh the show was better than i thought it would be"
> 
> Bitch after the show not before......


I think it’s gonna be a great show but I still think this kind of card shouldn’t be happening on Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> I think it’s gonna be a great show but I still think this kind of card shouldn’t be happening on Dynamite.


the only out of place (for me) - is Factory v Gunn club

and the fact that there is no main event / there is normally a banger of a main event

i can only assume Punk talking is the main event / which can be awesome. We’ll see

oh, also…. Could do without Matt Hardy, but people seem to like him 🤷‍♂️


----------



## rbl85

Mr316 said:


> I think it’s gonna be a great show but I still think this kind of card shouldn’t be happening on Dynamite.


Oh i wasn't talking about you


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the only out of place (for me) - is Factory v Gunn club
> 
> and the fact that there is no main event / there is normally a banger of a main event
> 
> i can only assume Punk talking is the main event / which can be awesome. We’ll see
> 
> oh, also…. Could do without Matt Hardy, but people seem to like him 🤷‍♂️


The thing is. Sure there’s only one match that’s out of place. But you gotta have matches people want to see. Anyways, I’m sure the show will be fun but I wish the card was much better.


----------



## rbl85

Mr316 said:


> The thing is. Sure there’s only one match that’s out of place. But you gotta have matches people want to see. Anyways, I’m sure the show will be fun but I wish the card was much better.


In a way that match is not really out place since it's clearly in the storyline of White vs QT


----------



## Erik.

I guess Jericho's announcement is that he'll put his career on the line for one more match against MJF?


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> I guess Jericho's announcement is that he'll put his career on the line for one more match against MJF?


Probably. Hopefully they add a stipulation to the match: last man standing?


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Probably. Hopefully they add a stipulation to the match: last man standing?


I think it would need one.

I think the mistake would be having that match - it'd probably mean Jericho going over and it's not needed. 

MJF got his win clean. Move on.


----------



## phatbob426

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, I'm okay with this. If the ratings don't go down after Punk leaves I'll watch BTE. I highly doubt the people stuck around for Jungle Express Vs Private Party but if I'm wrong I'll certainly honour this bet.


oh dude. BTE is insufferable


----------



## sim8

Erik. said:


> I think it would need one.
> 
> I think the mistake would be having that match - it'd probably mean Jericho going over and it's not needed.
> 
> MJF got his win clean. Move on.


Be better if Jericho comes out tonight to retire but Sammy comes out to say this is Chris fucking Jericho and he isn't going out like this. Sammy says he wants Jericho to go out on a high and that will be at All Out in a match with sammy! The match is set which Sammy wins. Jericho snaps and turns heel on Sammy. Maybe Jericho disappears to do his touring shit. Sammy vows revenge and maybe do angles where Sammy appears at a Fozzy concert to attack Jericho backstage and on the Jericho cruise etc


----------



## Geeee

phatbob426 said:


> oh dude. BTE is insufferable


This week's BTE was very low on skits and there was some backstage CM Punk stuff, so I feel like it is a low level punishment for someone who typically hates BTE


----------



## .christopher.

Wizak10 said:


> Subscribing to watch dynamite tonight, I been wanting to try AEW for a quite time now, hopefully it goes well.


Off topic but your sig with Austin's quote is legendary. Austin and Bret were so bloody good.


----------



## BrutalB

Randy Lahey said:


> Dynamite will beat Raw this week in the rating. Guarantee it.
> 
> They did a freaking 1.6 (18-49) in Chicago for a Rampage show which is more than 3x what Raw normally does at 10pm Eastern time on a Friday night
> 
> Dynamite, back in prime time, will do monster ratings.


Thought Rampage did a 1.12?


----------



## BrutalB

BrutalB said:


> Thought Rampage did a 1.12?





BrutalB said:


> Thought Rampage did a 1.12?


Furthermore, Raw had over 2 Million viewers last week. IJS


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## BrutalB

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> For a show where you want to capitalise on the return of CM Punk to wrestling they sure picked a weak card for potential new viewers, I can see people tuning in for a good Punk promo and going "WTF is this shit?" for the rest of it. They realistically should be going all out (pardon the pun) to try and retain a couple of new viewers. I reckon it may do a 1.3 at max and maybe if they're lucky a 1.4, while someone said above that they'll easily beat RAW I still see RAW getting more viewers.
> 
> I'll probably watch the Punk promo when it's uploaded on YouTube but the rest of that card is awful.


Agreed. AEW needs to capitalize on the momentum and extra eyeballs on the product this week. They need to put out a good product, especially this week.


----------



## Geeee

BrutalB said:


> Agreed. AEW needs to capitalize on the momentum and extra eyeballs on the product this week. They need to put out a good product, especially this week.


OK but can we talk about Austin's cursed white jacket?


----------



## BrutalB

Geeee said:


> OK but can we talk about Austin's cursed white jacket?


HAHAHA! I saw it and thought it was different and cool.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> Yea yea some of you are bitching and after the show it's going to be " Oh the show was better than i thought it would be"
> 
> Bitch after the show not before......


When you announce the card you give folk room to speculate how good it'll be. It happens with boxing and MMA cards that are light on names or perceived talent.


----------



## 3venflow

T-shirt company selling a truckload of t-shirts.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430663740651933706


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Emmanuelle 
We are one step closer!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430667585482264576*


----------



## 3venflow

So looks like the schedule for those in attendance is:

Hour one: Elevation
Hours two and three: Dynamite
Hour four: Rampage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430666879530582018


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> T-shirt company selling a truckload of t-shirts.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430663740651933706


Making bank.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

3venflow said:


> So looks like the schedule for those in attendance is:
> 
> Hour one: Elevation
> Hours two and three: Dynamite
> Hour four: Rampage
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430666879530582018


I know Americans tend to be more accustomed to longer live events but three hours of filler before the main show would be a litte much for me. I'd probably be turning up a bit later. I just hope it doesn't affect crowd energy for the TV bit, going forwards.


----------



## rbl85

Pentagon Senior said:


> I know Americans tend to be more accustomed to longer live events but three hours of filler before the main show would be a litte much for me. I'd probably be turning up a bit later. I just hope it doesn't affect crowd energy for the TV bit, going forwards.


Dynamite is filler now ?


----------



## Mainboy

Good evening ladies and gentleman. 

Wonder if Punk will get a huge pop like last Friday.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

rbl85 said:


> Dynamite is filler now ?


Ahhhhh misread it as Dark, Ok I'm turning up on time then lol


----------



## .christopher.

Mainboy said:


> Good evening ladies and gentleman.
> 
> Wonder if Punk will get a huge pop like last Friday.


Punk's going to get huge pops night after night until he's done. He's just one of those talents who've made it into the category of the fans loving you no matter what.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

It may be a while, but I can't wait to see heel Punk in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430679686309351428


----------



## AnonymousOne

Pentagon Senior said:


> Ahhhhh misread it as Dark, Ok I'm turning up on time then lol


4 hours is a bit much though I probably wouldn't stay for Rampage lol


----------



## Mr316

Showtime!


----------



## AnonymousOne

Mr316 said:


> Also, quite funny that Punk’s last match in WWE was against Billy Gunn.


No? His last match was the Royal Rumble that Kane screwed him over in by interfering and then choke slamming him through the announcer table


----------



## Wizak10

Finally subbed.. anyway, has it been announced if Punk is opening the show or not?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Pentagon Senior

AnonymousOne said:


> 4 hours is a bit much though I probably wouldn't stay for Rampage lol


Yeah three hours is honestly plenty for me lol. But I'd probably skip Elevation and stick around for Rampage


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow looks like a great show tonight. Can't wait to see Punk.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Brock Lesnar guy again


----------



## One Shed

Starting out with the janitor? Geesh.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Is there any women in that crowd ? Lol


----------



## Stevieg786

first time i'm watching AEW live (UK 1am) (or any wrestling for that matter since Rock was in WWE 2011)

excited


----------



## izhack111

Just give us Punk and that's it...the card is so fucking bad


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

AnonymousOne said:


> Is there any women in that crowd ? Lol


Security


----------



## One Shed

Oh wow, this is dumb.


----------



## SAMCRO

So is Matt Broken or Big Money Matt? cause he's doing the Delete taunt...


----------



## NXT Only

Crowd loving this exchange lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

What is that front row? Everyone with glasses lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Orange Cassidy, worst in the company. Fucking cannot stand the man.


----------



## .christopher.

You're coming off the back of all that buzz and start the show with Matt Hardy and Orange Cassidy. Why AEW?


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> You're coming off the back of all that buzz and start the show with Matt Hardy and Orange Cassidy. Why AEW?


I was really hoping they would surprise me...but nope.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I hope this doesn't go past 10 minutes. 🙏🏾


----------



## Botchy SinCara

ProjectGargano said:


> What is that front row? Everyone with glasses lol


Cassidy has a fanbase


----------



## Chan Hung

The last 2 AEW shows were great. Hopefully this one doesn't let down.


----------



## midgetlover69

Imagine tuning in for cm punk and seeing this shit haha


----------



## Boxingfan

I will never get the Orange Cassidy thing. To me, the character makes no sense in a wrestling context.


----------



## Wizak10

Stevieg786 said:


> first time i'm watching AEW live (UK 1am) (or any wrestling for that matter since Rock was in WWE 2011)
> 
> excited


Same, first time as well


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Stevieg786

AEW should have started with a bang, either Jericho or Mox should have opened


----------



## TD_DDT

This probably isn't how I would of started the show if I was expecting some new eyes on the product but it's not my show so whatever. I like OG but do prefer him when he's a little more serious. I was a huge broken hardy fan but big money matt is kinda bleh for me. Still expecting a dynamite show no pun intended!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhetro

How hard is it to start off with CM Punk and then finish the night with the Allin Punk confrontation? It’s simple booking


----------



## Stevieg786

Wizak10 said:


> Same, first time as well


uk? what you watching on? i'm watching on TNT via IPTV


----------



## izhack111

midgetlover69 said:


> Imagine tuning in for cm punk and seeing this shit haha


They changed the channle long time ago...


----------



## Geeee

.christopher. said:


> You're coming off the back of all that buzz and start the show with Matt Hardy and Orange Cassidy. Why AEW?


Crowd seems into it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

midgetlover69 said:


> Imagine tuning in for cm punk and seeing this shit haha


Attitude era was full of dumb shit as well lol. I don't mind it as it makes each part of the show different.


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> I was really hoping they would surprise me...but nope.


Same. A washed up hasbeen and an embarrassment to the profession should not be on the show, nevermind opening it when you're going to have an influx of new viewers wanting to give the show a shot.

First impressions 'n all that.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I always wondered how Matt is the Hardy brother with the janky knees and not Jeff. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung

midgetlover69 said:


> Imagine tuning in for cm punk and seeing this shit haha


So far this isn't too promising


----------



## GothicBohemian

I wish Matt Hardy would have another flash of inspiration and reinvent himself again into something interesting. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> did you see they are doing a Sandman series on Netflix?





LifeInCattleClass said:


> behind the scenes


Ok, this thread is now about Sandman in my world. The only time I've been this excited about a Netflix show was when they aired The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance. 



I'll try and catch Dynamite tomorrow. Enjoy the show folks.


----------



## .christopher.

Geeee said:


> Crowd seems into it


Yeah, that's not surprising. We know AEW fans like this stuff. However, AEWs goal should be to entice new viewers who've come for Punk to stick around.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I take back my praise. They're still tone deaf about the Schiavone interviews.*


----------



## SAMCRO

Ham and Egger said:


> I always wondered how Matt is the Hardy brother with the janky knees and not Jeff. Lol


Yeah he always looks so awkward and stiff when he stands up like he can barely bend his knees.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Hardy is gushing blood.


----------



## Mr316

Actually a pretty good match.


----------



## izhack111

Just fucking quit dude!


----------



## One Shed

I actually agree with Excalibur for once: "It only goes up from here."


----------



## Chris22

Matt busted open!


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> Damn Hardy is gushing blood.


OC's cross body hit him high


----------



## Boxingfan

This match is 15 minutes too long


----------



## Chan Hung

Is it Hardy's nose?


----------



## NXT Only

My wife: “Matt Hardy still wrestling? Where’s Jeff ass at?”


----------



## One Shed

Broken Nose Matt?


----------



## AnonymousOne

Crazy how there's not a single woman in the crowd from the looks of it. WWE at least attracts cute women in the crowd, lol


----------



## 3venflow

Matt has gone from barely losing in 2020 to losing every big match in 2021.


----------



## Chan Hung

So wait, Black vs a jobber is the 'main event?'


----------



## AnonymousOne

That was one of the most cringe endings ever


----------



## Trophies

A bloody mess…match was alright tho lol


----------



## TheFiend666

God you know its bad when I was actually hoping Matt Hardy won. That dweeb Orange Cassidy needs to go away for good


----------



## Randy Lahey

THis is an ok match, but I would not have lead with this. This is the biggest Dynamite crowd of the year and you put 2 low card guys on first. Not smart IMO.


----------



## Boldgerg

Fuck OC. Absolutely awful.


----------



## izhack111

One of the worst opening to AEW ever


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

In 20 years, there will be an entire company full of Hardy's the way he is going.


----------



## Ham and Egger

3venflow said:


> Matt has gone from barely losing in 2020 to losing every big match in 2021.


As he should.


----------



## TD_DDT

AnonymousOne said:


> Crazy how there's not a single woman in the crowd from the looks of it. WWE at least attracts cute women in the crowd, lol


Wouldn't say either promotion draws regular looking people in the crowd.

This was a dud start. Sucks for AEW but they should of known better.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I kinda don't like Orange Cassidy's music but that's probably an unpopular opinion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Decent opener. I hope Matt's nose isn't broken.*


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Randy Lahey said:


> THis is an ok match, but I would not have lead with this. This is the biggest Dynamite crowd of the year and you put 2 low card guys on first. Not smart IMO.


Yet the crowd was into it


----------



## AnonymousOne

TD_DDT said:


> Wouldn't say either promotion draws regular looking people in the crowd.
> 
> This was a dud start. Sucks for AEW but they should of known better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Idk, I've seen some pretty cute girls in the WWE crowds, maybe women is attracted to that more because it's more family friendly


----------



## TD_DDT

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I kinda don't like Orange Cassidy's music but that's probably an unpopular opinion.


It's unpopular on here but probably not unpopular in the real world. It's not a good wrestling theme song regardless how you feel about the actual song.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

I still don't understand how Malachi Black can be from the Netherlands but speak such clear english with hardly any accent. Did he grow up in the US?


----------



## Mr316

Match was fun.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430685705169096707


----------



## elo

Just take the 10 count Brock! Save your dad!


----------



## reamstyles

The Legit DMD said:


> *Decent opener. I hope Matt's nose isn't broken.*


This is the start of Broken Matt Oc feud..


----------



## AnonymousOne

Mr316 said:


> Match was fun.


lol no, a dude wins by putting his hands in his pockets for a cover...


----------



## rich110991

The match was ok, glad it’s out of the way. Could have started hotter.


----------



## Mr316

Poor Brock. I really hope he leaves on a stretcher.


----------



## Stevieg786

Jericho up next, he should have opened tbf


----------



## Chan Hung

Anyone else forget they are having a ppv soon?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Randy Lahey

MrMeeseeks said:


> Yet the crowd was into it


Crowds are always into matches at AEW. They could put on a Fuego match and they'd be hot for it. But I don't think pushing a has-been, and a low card comedy act to lead off the show is smart

They should have went with what works. CM Punk to lead off the show just like with Rampage


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho leaving is good and bad. Good because he's been annoyingly awful with his ideas and his annoying voice on Rampage...bad because he's a big name still.


----------



## Geeee

AnonymousOne said:


> lol no, a dude wins by putting his hands in his pockets for a cover...


If you think about it though, it would be difficult to kick out of. Kinda the same as pulling the tights. In MMA, it is illegal to grab your own gear like that.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

No chicks wow. A sea of guys


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jericho's gonna "retire" here imo. His Fozzy dates start in a couple weeks


----------



## Chan Hung

90 percent male audience lol


----------



## Stevieg786

The best thing about the AEW crowd is it's adult, no kids in sight!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

TD_DDT said:


> It's unpopular on here but probably not unpopular in the real world. It's not a good wrestling theme song regardless how you feel about the actual song.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Yeah I like the song but it's more a song I would listen to not something I would associate with a wrestling entrance. It's like I like Boulevard of Broken Dreams by Greenday but it would be kinda strange as someone's entrance music.


----------



## DaSlacker

AnonymousOne said:


> Idk, I've seen some pretty cute girls in the WWE crowds, maybe women is attracted to that more because it's more family friendly


I think WWE uses plants more than people realise. Especially when it's a super hot woman and the camera focuses on her for longer than usual. 

That's not to say other companies don't do it or that they don't attract photogenic fans too. But it's definitely a tactic employed.


----------



## Chan Hung

Please MOVE THE FUCK ON from IC vs Pinnacle!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Does that Lesnar guy only own one T-shirt, or does the have 20 replicas?


----------



## Chan Hung

NO MORE JERICHO VS MJF, For Fucks Sake, MOVE THE FUCK ON.


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg is he seriously gonna continue feuding with MJF?? my fucking god.....


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> Please MOVE THE FUCK ON from IC vs Pinnacle!


He's off on tour next week, so he may be away.


----------



## Chan Hung

OMG more fucking Jericho and MJF? FOR FUCKS SAKE.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430686353713504256


----------



## Chan Hung

"one more match?" oh for fucks sake. fuck off Jericho


----------



## AnonymousOne

How isn't this feud over? MJF is 3-0


----------



## Chan Hung

This is WWE Raw bullshit. Same old shit


----------



## TheFiend666

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> In 20 years, there will be an entire company full of Hardy's the way he is going.
> [/QUOTE


But AEW knows wrestling lmao


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> 90 percent male audience lol


One time I went to a UFC event and the lineup for the men's bathroom looped around the hallway and there was no lineup at all at the women's bathroom LOL


----------



## izhack111

Why??


----------



## Chan Hung

So fucking Jericho needs to have the last win over MJF? Oh for fucks sake. This is awful. Fuck off Jericho.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

If they were gonna do this why didn't they just have their last match end in some sort of fuckery


----------



## One Shed

Oh no, this took a bad turn. Now I really want Jericho to win vs being on commentary permanently.


----------



## TheFiend666

MJF better come out and beat Jerhico senseless so hes out while on tour lmao this is insane if they fight again


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF already won. Fuck off Jericho. Damn this is fucking terrible. Nobody wants to see more of this same old shit.


----------



## Chris22

AnonymousOne said:


> How isn't this feud over? MJF is 3-0


Yeah. I love Jericho but what's the point?


----------



## SAMCRO

Jericho permanently on the commentator booth? do they want people to keep the entire show on mute?


----------



## AnonymousOne

Chan Hung said:


> This is WWE Raw bullshit. Same old shit


I'm confused how Jericho feels he deserves one more shot when MJF is 3-0


----------



## Trophies

Jericho/MJF will end at All Out. Chill out people lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> Oh no, this took a bad turn. Now I really want Jericho to win vs being on commentary permanently.


Horrible. This show is tanking now.


----------



## Geeee

LOL the one dude just under Jericho's elbow totally agreeing that Jericho should retire


----------



## Randy Lahey

Yep I knew it. Jericho retirement match at All Out.


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> Jericho/MJF will end at All Out. Chill out people lol


Goal Posts just keep changing, dont they.

This shit has gone on a fucking year. No excuse. This is fucking terrible.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

A retirement until Fozzy get done with touring


----------



## One Shed

Jericho better not win this feud though.


----------



## TheFiend666

Two Sheds said:


> Oh no, this took a bad turn. Now I really want Jericho to win vs being on commentary permanently.


Dude I wont be able to take it


----------



## Mr316

I like the stipulation. Should be interesting.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Two Sheds said:


> Jericho better not win this feud though.


How can he win the feud? MJF is 3-0


----------



## KrysRaw1

Again????? AEW = Same Shit


----------



## Chan Hung

This blows. Horrible


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

It's a hard to call match. Jericho is doing the Fozzy thing for a while but him losing 4-0 to MJF seems against every pro wrestling booking tradition.


----------



## Whoanma

Hmmm… all of a sudden I want Jericho to win this.


----------



## SAMCRO

Julia Hart is so damn cute.


----------



## izhack111

No rematches in AEW LOL


----------



## midgetlover69

AnonymousOne said:


> How can he win the feud? MJF is 3-0


its a best of 7. Get ready!


----------



## Ham and Egger

MJF is the stipulation master. Every match has hace some stake to it, which is good since they won't give him a belt.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Stupid shit. My god Jericho is fucking cringe. They have nothing better for MJF???????


----------



## Stevieg786

Two Sheds said:


> Oh no, this took a bad turn. Now I really want Jericho to win vs being on commentary permanently.


lol


----------



## Bosnian21

Jericho vs MJF for the fourth time? Why didn’t they have Jericho fave someone else for the 5th labor and then have Jericho v MJF for the PPV?


----------



## Ockap

Barely any pops throughout all of this. Please take a note AEW, kill this shit alread.y


----------



## The_Great_One21

Phenomenal promo from MJF.

Although wouldn’t it have made more sense to have Jericho have faced someone else for the 5th labor, then MJF say that the stip for the final match against MJF was Jericho’s career was on the line, then your angle for the go home next week is Jericho confirming he wants to do it.


----------



## Chan Hung

izhack111 said:


> No rematches in AEW LOL


One year of fucking Jericho/MJF, damn. No wonder MJF cant move on, i hope Jericho fucks off back to the WWE.


----------



## NXT Only

Alex makes me laugh every time lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

Lol Lucha Bros are not brothers


----------



## One Shed

AnonymousOne said:


> How can he win the feud? MJF is 3-0


That just makes it dumber. He gets the last word vs having a deciding match.


----------



## TheFiend666

I hope the people who criticizes WWE for their booking do the same for this bullshit. This is insane they're even having a 4th match.... Jerchio could of literally just could of said he dont think he has it anymore after losing 3 times and took a break. Instead they're doing a whole other match? lmao wtf


----------



## Stevieg786

relax guys

they're just beefing up the All out PPV card


----------



## Bosnian21

Trophies said:


> Jericho/MJF will end at All Out. Chill out people lol


But it should have ended already. There’s no heat to this match now the crowd barely popped for it and the viewers at home care even less.


----------



## Chris22

I think Jericho will finally win. It won't really matter though because MJF has already beat him 3 times. I don't think the loss will even affect MJF either because of how the feud has went.


----------



## KrysRaw1

What an awful show. They dropped the ball bad after the buzz. Complete utter shit of a program


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Finally, Julia Hart got gear that doesn't make her look like a bootleg Bliss.*


----------



## One Shed

Now these goofs just look like walking couch cushions.


----------



## ProjectGargano

TheFiend666 said:


> I hope the people who criticizes WWE for their booking do the same for this bullshit. This is insane they're even having a 4th match.... Jerchio could of literally just could of said he dont think he has it anymore after losing 3 times and took a break. Instead they're doing a whole other match? lmao wtf


It is a career match, which Jericho will lose


----------



## Randy Lahey

3venflow said:


> It's a hard to call match. Jericho is doing the Fozzy thing for a while but him losing 4-0 to MJF seems against every pro wrestling booking tradition.


Yeah he's going to win somehow, but then MJF will injure him enough after the match that he'll be gone for tour


----------



## Ham and Egger

DaSlacker said:


> I think WWE uses plants more than people realise. Especially when it's a super hot woman and the camera focuses on her for longer than usual.
> 
> That's not to say other companies don't do it or that they don't attract photogenic fans too. But it's definitely a tactic employed.


TNA used to do that constantly!


----------



## Chan Hung

TheFiend666 said:


> I hope the people who criticizes WWE for their booking do the same for this bullshit. This is insane they're even having a 4th match.... Jerchio could of literally just could of said he dont think he has it anymore after losing 3 times and took a break. Instead they're doing a whole other match? lmao wtf


Jericho is the same geek who makes fun of WWE, yet he is here doing Raw-Rematches with MJF for 1 year LMFAO.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Great_One21

KrysRaw1 said:


> What an awful show. They dropped the ball bad after the buzz. Complete utter shit of a program


What planet do some of you live on. You just want to hate.

Orange vs Hardy was a solid match. And then that Jericho Vs MJF promo was great.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

So what’s closing the show? lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Whatever happened to the Pinnacle and Inner Circle?


----------



## ElTerrible

Ockap said:


> Barely any pops throughout all of this. Please take a note AEW, kill this shit alread.y


Great. Punk brought back all the WWE bots trolling Aew threads.


----------



## Chris22

The_Great_One21 said:


> What planet do some of you live on. You just want to hate.
> 
> Orange vs Hardy was a solid match. And then that Jericho Vs MJF promo was great.


They won't be happy until Punk comes on...so sad really.


----------



## Whoanma

The Young F*cks.


----------



## AnonymousOne

KrysRaw1 said:


> What an awful show. They dropped the ball bad after the buzz. Complete utter shit of a program


Agree, this show feels like RAW


----------



## Bosnian21

Heel Bucks are great lmao. Their outfits are so douchey and over the top, I love it.


----------



## TheFiend666

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The issue is Jericho doesn't know it and needs a 4th match LMAO


----------



## shandcraig

Enjoy the show boys! sadly ain't able to be home to catch it live


----------



## Geeee

Pillman is deceptively big.


----------



## NXT Only

Holy shit this thread is unbearable. Change the damn channel already there’s a million other things you could be doing.


----------



## rich110991

Crowd loves Penta.


----------



## 3venflow

Mr316 said:


> So what’s closing the show? lol


Probably the Mox/Darby/Kingston six man with some sort of aftermath like Punk coming out. Can't think what else could headline.


----------



## Sad Panda

KrysRaw1 said:


> What an awful show. They dropped the ball bad after the buzz. Complete utter shit of a program


We’re 30 minutes in, got a solid match and a good promo. 

Some of you are such whiny cunts.


----------



## TheFiend666

NXT Only said:


> Holy shit this thread is unbearable. Change the damn channel already there’s a million other things you could be doing.


Well don't do dumb stuff and these type of post won't happen


----------



## KrysRaw1

A PPV is coming up. And you have literally 1 hour of hot garbage. AEW is taking people for granted and their hard earned money. They SHOULD be picking up steam, a PPV IS NEAR. BUT instead jobber matches.


----------



## AnonymousOne

NXT Only said:


> Holy shit this thread is unbearable. Change the damn channel already there’s a million other things you could be doing.


So we have to like a terrible card? Lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

midgetlover69 said:


> its a best of 7. Get ready!


----------



## Geeee

rich110991 said:


> Crowd loves Penta.


Because he always delivers great matches and he's really good at getting the crowd involved


----------



## Mr316

KrysRaw1 said:


> A PPV is coming up. And you have literally 1 hour ofhot garbage. AEW is taking people for granted and their hard earned money. They SHOULD be picking up steam, a PPV IS NEAR. BUT instead jobber matches.


We’re only 36 minutes in you clown.


----------



## One Shed

NXT Only said:


> Holy shit this thread is unbearable. Change the damn channel already there’s a million other things you could be doing.


A lot of people tuned in excited to see what they would follow up their biggest moment as a company and we get this nonsense. Stop excusing bad booking.


----------



## AnonymousOne

AEW has a PPV coming up they should of had all their big stars on, other than Punk, like Britt Baker, Moxley, Cody, Omega, etc...If I wanted to watch no names like The Varsity Blondes, I'd watch Dark


----------



## ProjectGargano

KrysRaw1 said:


> A PPV is coming up. And you have literally 1 hour of hot garbage. AEW is taking people for granted and their hard earned money. They SHOULD be picking up steam, a PPV IS NEAR. BUT instead jobber matches.


What jobber matches you had until now?


----------



## Chan Hung

TheFiend666 said:


> The issue is Jericho doesn't know it and needs a 4th match LMAO


The only one who wants Jericho vs MJF for one year is just Jericho.


----------



## TheFiend666

Jericho loses and goes back to WWE....Only outcome I will accept because I can't take him on the announcing table full time....Dear God No


----------



## 3venflow

Winners of this match will be back out later for the Rampage taping.


----------



## Chan Hung

AnonymousOne said:


> AEW has a PPV coming up they should of had all their big stars on other than Punk, like Britt Baker, Moxley, Cody, Omega, etc...


I will admit, last 2 weeks AEW was on fire. Now, they are back to their old habits of not giving much of a fuck.


----------



## The_Great_One21

TheFiend666 said:


> Well don't do dumb stuff and these type of post won't happen


What’s dumb?


----------



## rich110991

ProjectGargano said:


> What jobber matches you had until now?


None so far 😂


----------



## DaSlacker

If they were going this route with Jericho/MJF they should have booked last week's match like they did Hart/Lawler at SummerSlam 1993. They shouldn't have booked a 15 min match if they were doing it again on PPV.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Ray Fenix is incredible


----------



## AnonymousOne

Chan Hung said:


> I will admit, last 2 weeks AEW was on fire. Now, they are back to their old habits of not giving much of a fuck.


Which makes zero sense when All out is coming in 2 weeks


----------



## TheFiend666

ProjectGargano said:


> What jobber matches you had until now?


Dude Cassidy is a jobber. He shouldn't even be on 205 live let a lone AEW lmao


----------



## The_Great_One21

Two Sheds said:


> A lot of people tuned in excited to see what they would follow up their biggest moment as a company and we get this nonsense. Stop excusing bad booking.


What bad booking?


----------



## 3venflow

This is a good match. Blonds are still kind raw but fun.

Right team won, hope they go to the PPV and take the belts.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Is this AEW Dark?


----------



## The_Great_One21

Why do some of you even watch AEW. Literally just complain about EVERYTHING.


----------



## Sad Panda

Really good match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Love how that little fucking pipsqueak Marko Stunt tries to look and act tough, fucking joke freak show act.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Good. Lucha Brothers always produce great matches. Blondes are kinda boring iMO...too 1980s wrestling for me


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Right winner, but it sucks for Pillman how they shitcanned him after that documentary. *


----------



## TheFiend666

The_Great_One21 said:


> What’s dumb?


Jericho wanting another match when already losing 3 times in a row...How is that not dumb?


----------



## ProjectGargano

KrysRaw1 said:


> Is this AEW Dark?


What AEW dark? This are 2 good teams fighting. Come on..


----------



## Whoanma

Good match for next Rampage.


----------



## FrankenTodd

At 8 Eastern, JR said in “a few moments” he’d be speaking to Punk.  We know that’s code for “last 15 minutes of the show.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

AnonymousOne said:


> Which makes zero sense when All out is coming in 2 weeks


This show would have fit more as the first show of the Road to All Out, instead it's one of their last.


----------



## Boldgerg

What is it people see in Andrade?


----------



## Whoanma

El Ídolo.


----------



## Chris22

Now, Lucha Bros for new tag champs please!


----------



## Chan Hung

It's AEW's Becky Lynch! BAH GAWD!!!


----------



## stingr23

Missed opportunity to create some heat


----------



## Chan Hung

Becky, Becky, Becky, Becky LOL


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I thought they were doing Britt Baker vs Brandi Velvet


----------



## Chan Hung

Who's the heel here?


----------



## SAMCRO

Can Rebel get her own show where she just bends over picking things up and showcasing her amazing ass? I'd watch that.


----------



## Geeee

Hayter's gonna tower over Velvet, which should be a fun visual


----------



## One Shed

The_Great_One21 said:


> What bad booking?


Opening the show with one of the goofiest guys in the company and Matt Hardy. Booking the IC vs the Popsicle backwards. Yet another Jericho/MJF match.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Chan Hung said:


> Becky, Becky, Becky, Becky LOL


I never thought that was Becky when she popped up last week. I thought it was a man. But now I see she’s not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn that Becky girl is thick as fuck.


----------



## Rise

Who makes the intro music for aew? They suck, mjf’s song makes me laugh it’s so generic sounds like something I could make on a Casio keyboard from 1994.


----------



## The_Great_One21

TheFiend666 said:


> Jericho wanting another match when already losing 3 times in a row...How is that not dumb?


Because it’s pretty straight forward. He’s a wrestling icon, who’s beat everyone there ever was to beat… but he can’t beat MJF. And he can’t stand it. He hates it so much he’ll put his body through hell just to get a match, and still couldn’t get it done. And it burns him so bad he’s willing to put his entire career on the line… and retiring Jericho is the only thing that could get mjf to step back in the ring with Jericho because he’s such an egotist that the idea of retiring a legend like Jericho draws him back.


----------



## Mr316

She really is a bigger version of Becky.


----------



## TheFiend666

Chan Hung said:


> Damn that Becky girl is thick as fuck.


That booty tho


----------



## AnonymousOne

I'm out for the night gotta get up early and this card isn't giving me much reason to stay awake any later. I'll catch the Punk thing later. Later fellas!


----------



## Chan Hung

Man this first hour has been pretty bad. The 2nd hour should pick up. Still pretty surprised Black vs Jobber is headlining.


----------



## TheFiend666

The_Great_One21 said:


> Because it’s pretty straight forward. He’s a wrestling icon, who’s beat everyone there ever was to beat… but he can’t beat MJF. And he can’t stand it. He hates it so much he’ll put his body through hell just to get a match, and still couldn’t get it done. And it burns him so bad he’s willing to put his entire career on the line… and retiring Jericho is the only thing that could get mjf to step back in the ring with Jericho because he’s such an egotist that the idea of retiring a legend like Jericho draws him back.


LOL


----------



## Stevieg786

Hayter got some junk in that trunk


----------



## Chan Hung

TheFiend666 said:


> That booty tho


Probably best part of the entire hour so far.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Omg she does look like Becky Lynch. I see it now. It's the face.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mr316 said:


> She really is a bigger version of Becky.


Shes Becky if Becky had tits and an ass.


----------



## The XL 2

That ass though. My goodness.


----------



## TheFiend666

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Omg she does look like Becky Lynch. I see it now. It's the face.


Yeah like the great value version forrsure


----------



## Chan Hung

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Omg she does look like Becky Lynch. I see it now. It's the face.


When she debuted i was like holy shit, ITS BECKY! LOL

Side note: Crowd kinda dead as fuck


----------



## Ham and Egger

I thought Velvet was going to Lita herself for moment. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I loved the camera angle in that corner spot.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Brit should get on the broadcast for this match and just start talking smack. It'd be better than the match


----------



## Whoanma

AEW referees are so useless, lol.


----------



## Geeee

Ham and Egger said:


> I thought Velvet was going to Lita herself for moment. 🤣🤣🤣


I think this is intentional. Trish vs Lita is one of the biggest women's matches ever, so I can see women wanting to replicate that spot.


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> I thought Velvet was going to Lita herself for moment. 🤣🤣🤣


That could mean a lot of things, but mostly involving nudity.


----------



## Boldgerg

Completely unrelated, but can anyone tell me why every cunt on Instagram is spamming the comments with "nah he tweakin"?

God I fucking hate people.


----------



## elo

Hmmmmmm, Velvet has been thrown to the wolves here......she's not going to be cheered and she's going to lose hard at the same time. 

This isn't smart booking.


----------



## Bosnian21

Wrestlers dive just because it’s the cool thing to do nowadays. Dives lose their value when you just randomly do them all the time.


----------



## Chan Hung

Where's Riho? She shows up once a year


----------



## The_Great_One21

Two Sheds said:


> Opening the show with one of the goofiest guys in the company and Matt Hardy. Booking the IC vs the Popsicle backwards. Yet another Jericho/MJF match.


Don’t watch then.


----------



## Mr316

Honestly. The show isn’t bad tonight but it could of been sooooo much better. It’s like they never want to maintain momentum.


----------



## One Shed

elo said:


> Hmmmmmm, Velvet has been thrown to the wolves here......she's not going to be cheered and she's going to lose hard at the same time.
> 
> This isn't smart booking.


Because she was surrogate Brandi and now that Brandi needs the spotlight again, there can only be one.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tht ass damn. Not as hot as Toni Storm's but it's nice.


----------



## One Shed

The_Great_One21 said:


> Don’t watch then.


"Like everything or stop watching!" Same old tired and lazy argument.


----------



## The_Great_One21

TheFiend666 said:


> LOL


Sorry, you E marks aren’t used to actual storylines


----------



## 3venflow

Women's matches in AEW rarely have much heat unless Britt or Riho are involved. Hayter is a good heel but no one seems invested in Velvet enough to get behind her.


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Where's Riho? She shows up once a year


Apparently she had a bad reaction to her Covid shot.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fans are pretty quiet now.


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Where's Riho? She shows up once a year


Summer school.


----------



## The XL 2

Discount Brandi vs discount Becky


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh thank god Punk is next.


----------



## Chan Hung

Was that a BOTCH?


----------



## Rise

Wish version of Becky Lynch. I still enjoy watching her ass though I’m entertained.


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> Discount Brandi vs discount Becky


HAHAHA


----------



## Bosnian21

Bruh


----------



## TheFiend666

The_Great_One21 said:


> Don’t watch then.


Dude stop being a little girl because everyone doesn't likes the same thing as you do.


----------



## Boxingfan

Lmao one of the worst botches I’ve ever seen


----------



## Chan Hung

Rise said:


> Wish version of Becky Lynch. I still enjoy watching her ass though I’m entertained.


Her ass made me a fan.


----------



## Trophies

Lmao Red Velvet missed her


----------



## Geeee

LOL crowd booing Red Velvet for stopping Britt from cheating


----------



## The_Great_One21

Hahahaha that’s an unreal botch


----------



## RapShepard

Ouch Red Velvet


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Holy shit. Lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Thank fuck Punk is next. This has been poor so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

Statlander now? More ASS  Yes please.


----------



## Rise

She even has stripper music


----------



## RainmakerV2

WTF


----------



## Stevieg786

Is my gyal Penelope on tonight? she's the hottest in AEW


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay hate all you want. Hour one has been at most 3/10. Awful.


----------



## Bosnian21

Velvet Green lmao


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> Was that a BOTCH?


She always almost miss it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

What was that? She KO herself? lol


----------



## One Shed

It was good to see three heels not just scatter immediately when one person runs down. Kudos for that.


----------



## Mr316

I don’t get why they try so hard to have Britt Baker be a heel.


----------



## One Shed

Speaking of goofs...


----------



## TheFiend666

Dork order


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> What was that? She KO herself? lol


Looked like it.


----------



## One Shed

Oh wow, this is Heidenreich level acting.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Chan Hung said:


> Fans are pretty quiet now.


There was no way they would duplicate last week’s Houston show heat. I came in tonight expecting less and I was right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Shocked NEGATIVE ONE isn't there :-D Maybe he's failing and has tutoring.


----------



## Rise

This dark order is so generic please keep Wyatt away from them or have him completely change all of them.


----------



## Mainboy

Punk next.


----------



## What A Maneuver

One huge perk of Punk's beef with Cabana is he won't get mixed up with the dark order.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

FrankenTodd said:


> There was no way they would duplicate last week’s Houston show heat. I came in tonight expecting less and I was right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gave AEW A+ last two weeks. Tonight it's a C-. BUT..i'm hoping hour two picks up


----------



## SAMCRO

PLEASE tell me this is the beginning of the end of Dork Order PLEASE. But odds are its just leading to Wyatt or someone debuting and becoming their leader and getting them on the same page....


----------



## Geeee

Mr316 said:


> I don’t get why they try so hard to have Britt Baker be a heel.


It reminds me of like a 1996 Steve Austin.


----------



## Bosnian21

Finally CM Punk


----------



## Mr316

CM Punk will cancel his contract at the end of the show tonight lol 

Honestly, this first hour wasn’t good at all.


----------



## The XL 2

Two Sheds said:


> Oh wow, this is Heidenreich level acting.


Heidenreichs poetry was amazing.


----------



## The_Great_One21

TheFiend666 said:


> Dude stop being a little girl because everyone doesn't likes the same thing as you do.


Don’t give a shit if you like it or not. Stop clearly being a bad faith mutant.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

Need a replay of that Red Velvet botch


----------



## Mr316

Geeee said:


> It reminds me of like a 1996 Steve Austin.


But she’s way more over than Austin in 96.


----------



## TD_DDT

I am an aew guy but this show blows. This follows typical aew formatting I've mentioned before. You get a great show then an average at best show. Maybe it's the bloated roster.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Save us Punk.


----------



## What A Maneuver

It's just background noise so I'm not watching intensely, but yikes to this first hour.


----------



## RainmakerV2

We DoNT neED a PerFoRMance cEnTEr!! Lmao.


----------



## Boxingfan

LFG Punk!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Yeah, this hasn't been a great first hour. Jericho/MJF segment was very good and I like career-threatening stipulations when done right. Jericho being so desperate to get another shot at MJF that he risks his career... it's a good story. I mentioned it before, but IF Jericho was a younger guy who had many many years ahead of him, it would be logical for him to win this last match being the face... but MJF should probably be put over to completely cement him.


----------



## SAMCRO

PUNK!!!!!! Finally.


----------



## ImpactFan

Spent most of that 1h on my phone, show has been awful tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*GIVE BRITT HER BELT BACK!!! 😡







*


----------



## Chan Hung

CM Punk chants, finally makes sense haha. Whereas before he was never showing up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430696456063696898


----------



## RapShepard

Nobody's fainted this pop sucks


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Hayter has a GOAT booty...I'm in love


----------



## TD_DDT

Guess we're just gonna parade around cm punk like a new car you show off to everyone lol

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> CM Punk will cancel his contract at the end of the show tonight lol
> 
> Honestly, this first hour wasn’t good at all.


First hour was pretty horrible. Second hour hope its very good.


----------



## Mainboy

His fred perry jacket is great.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Living Colour’s royalties since Punk’s return










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Nobody's fainted this pop sucks


Not even one person in tears. No real fans there.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

TheFiend666 said:


> Yeah like the great value version forrsure


She is definitely hotter than Becky


----------



## RapShepard

TD_DDT said:


> Guess we're just gonna parade around cm punk like a new car you show off to everyone lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I mean yeah, no reason to not let the fans bask in the moment and make the show look even bigger.


----------



## Chan Hung

LOL "I cant' hear you" Clap Clap Clap


----------



## Boxingfan

Schivanone needs to shut up


----------



## Stevieg786

How long before the fans start to sing along with cult of personality?


----------



## SAMCRO

Interrupted in 3, 2 1......


----------



## TheFiend666

Get Tony out the ring please


----------



## Chan Hung

Botchy SinCara said:


> She is definitely hotter than Becky


She's thicker. Becky lost weight.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Not even one person in tears. No real fans there.


Fucking phonys


----------



## TheFiend666

Punk is like yes feed my ego and cheer me lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why the fuck is Schiavone there.


----------



## TD_DDT

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why the fuck is Schiavone there.


Huh he always does these kinds of segments

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why the fuck is Schiavone there.


Cause Tony Khan seen him doing that in WCW and Tony is trying to recreate his childhood tv like a big mark.


----------



## Mr316

God he’s good.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Dramatically reduced pop for Punk. The novelty will wear off quickly unless he delivers the goods.


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> Not even one person in tears. No real fans there.


Legend has it...that one guy.... IS STILL CRYING right now.


----------



## TD_DDT

WrestleFAQ said:


> Dramatically reduced pop for Punk. The novelty will wear off quickly unless he delivers the goods.


I wouldn't worry about that too much. I mean nothing new is really happening here. They should of had him do something or hopefully someone interrupts here.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Last week was the closest I've seen Darby come to smiling


----------



## Trophies

Wonder if Punk will have a match before All Out.


----------



## Chan Hung

WrestleFAQ said:


> Dramatically reduced pop for Punk. The novelty will wear off quickly unless he delivers the goods.


Noticed that too.


----------



## Stevieg786

WrestleFAQ said:


> Dramatically reduced pop for Punk. The novelty will wear off quickly unless he delivers the goods.


what? it was another massive pop


----------



## Boxingfan

YES chants!


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk just spoiled Bryan haahaha


----------



## Mr316

He’s gonna steal the show every god damn week with these kind of promos.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

He can still work a fucking crowd 7 years later


----------



## 3venflow

Danielson confirmed!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Botchy SinCara

Yooooooooo Bryan tease !!!


----------



## Mainboy

Daniel Bryan coming 
.


----------



## izhack111

Oh shit


----------



## Geeee

Danielson confirmed


----------



## TD_DDT

Stevieg786 said:


> what? it was another massive pop


Def a good pop nothing like Friday but why would it be 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevieg786

Oh shit

Punk confirmed Daniel Bryan


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SAMCRO

I mean we all knew Bryan was coming people.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

His voice sounds better this week


----------



## Ham and Egger

Punk just said Bryan is coming... just be patient!


----------



## elo

Punk is so great man.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not gonna lie that shit was some weak sauce.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Holy shit, he confirmed Bryan.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## The_Great_One21

Punk confirming Bryan !!!!!


----------



## TD_DDT

This segment was for everyone who didn't watch Friday because it did next to nothing for the 1.2 million of us who tuned in last week.

AEW dropped the ball on this show but hey no sweat off my sack

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Crowd pretty mild


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430698309337944066


----------



## Randy Lahey

That was hilarious with the Daniel Bryan thing...Perfect by Punk!


----------



## SAMCRO

Probably shouldn't be literally touching everyone's hand like that Punk, Covid is still a thing and mutating constantly.


----------



## TD_DDT

SAMCRO said:


> Probably shouldn't be literally touching everyone's hand like that Punk, Covid is still a thing and mutating constantly.


Shut up dork

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rise

Can we get darby on the mic to make this a match with some story to it? Also kind of hard to raise up the young talent if they don’t get any time lol. This was cool for Friday but today should be about the match. This just felt like running it back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430698608693850124*


----------



## ProjectGargano

TD_DDT said:


> Shut up dork
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I mean, he has a point there


----------



## The XL 2

Punk and Bryans biggest runs came while breaking the 4th wall and raging against the machine. I'm interested to see if they duplicate that success without those variables.


----------



## Chan Hung

Miro? Fuck yes please.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Chan Hung said:


> Noticed that too.


Yeah can’t believe he had a reduced pop from the biggest pop of all time


----------



## Chris22

Is Britt even gonna have a match at All Out?


----------



## stingr23

Still getting used to the tunnels lol


----------



## Boldgerg

More or less a recap of his Friday promo.

Was hoping for more. Didn't need Schiavone there at all, either.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

This "aww shucks, thanks fans!" ass kissing routine Punk's going with just isn't working for me. Has he lost his edge with old age?


----------



## TD_DDT

ProjectGargano said:


> I mean, he has a point there


He doesn't have a point. Guy is in great shape and he's vaccinated and he's making people happy with the high fives and whatnot. Relax 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Hopefully next week we’ll have Punk/Darby face to face.


----------



## ElTerrible

Imagine CM Punk calling an crowd audible teasing Daniel Bryan and people still bitch and moan about it.


----------



## SAMCRO

TD_DDT said:


> Shut up dork
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Fuck you buddy, sorry for suggesting taking precaution against a deadly virus thats killed over 4 million people.


----------



## Geeee

Chris22 said:


> Is Britt even gonna have a match at All Out?


Yeah they announced it earlier. She is facing Kris Statlander


----------



## Whoanma

Chris22 said:


> Is Britt even gonna have a match at All Out?


Vs. Statlander if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## Boldgerg

WrestleFAQ said:


> This "aww shucks, thanks fans!" ass kissing routine Punk's going with just isn't working for me. Has he lost his edge with old age?


Agree. It was fine on Friday after all these years, but I hope now that his first Rampage and Dynamite appearances are out of the way he'll drop all that. We don't need all the smiling and emotionally taking it all on every entrance, either.

Just be CM Punk.


----------



## 3venflow

So if Malakai vs Brock actually is the main event, I can only think Cody returns after it to give the show a finale. I thought the Mox/Darby trios match might headline with Punk and Darby having a staredown after.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TD_DDT said:


> He doesn't have a point. Guy is in great shape and he's vaccinated and he's making people happy with the high fives and whatnot. Relax
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Doesnt stop you from catching it or getting sick from it boss.


----------



## Chan Hung

WrestleFAQ said:


> This "aww shucks, thanks fans!" ass kissing routine Punk's going with just isn't working for me. Has he lost his edge with old age?


When you are given more creative freedom with limited to zero filters, it can be a good or bad thing. Jericho is an example of awful ideas that should have been declined. I think with Punk, he's trying to come out as this humble, ive been gone for a while let me re-prove myself gimmick..which may come off fake. But when he goes full blown heel, that will be a fun CM Punk LOL


----------



## ProjectGargano

TD_DDT said:


> He doesn't have a point. Guy is in great shape and he's vaccinated and he's making people happy with the high fives and whatnot. Relax
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


If he has Covid now the All Out match is canceled...


----------



## RapShepard

WrestleFAQ said:


> This "aww shucks, thanks fans!" ass kissing routine Punk's going with just isn't working for me. Has he lost his edge with old age?


I'd doubt it, it's just probably a great feeling to be back in the career he loves and around fans that adore him. The UFC and MMA fans hated him. Then on Twitter it's a mixed bag of fans and hate. So it's probably a great feeling to be in a space where it's just all positive.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## The XL 2

WrestleFAQ said:


> Dramatically reduced pop for Punk. The novelty will wear off quickly unless he delivers the goods.


Will be hard without McMahon and the WWE machine to rebel against. They need a proxy machine, like a heel gm. Eric Bischoff would be a good choice imo


----------



## Chris22

SAMCRO said:


> Fuck you buddy, sorry for suggesting taking precaution against a deadly virus thats killed over 4 million people.


I'm the same. It's great having fans back and having that atmosphere but I wouldn't be touching any of them...but I was a bit of a germaphobe before Covid came but still.


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Future predicting there :-D


----------



## Geeee

Miro vs Eddie Kingston is gonna be great but Eddie really needs to answer these call outs. He's lookin' scurred of the redeemer!


----------



## Rise

Trophies said:


> Hopefully next week we’ll have Punk/Darby face to face.


This is what I want to see. I don’t even know who Darby is (im new yes it’s the wwe signings that brought me in) and what he thinks about all of this. Just getting dragged into CM Punks return parade as the assumed first victim? Plenty to work with there let’s give him the spotlight and see what he can do!


----------



## Mr316

People criticizing this promo are out of their freaking mind. It was a great promo. Crowd was hot as hell. Very good stuff.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great promo and segment from Punk. Crowd was HOT (yes, not as loud as Chicago... but anyone that was expecting that type of reaction again this week is dumb). That said, next week we gotta have a Punk/Darby face off and Darby needs to cut some type of promo on Punk. Not go heel, but maybe throw a bomb or two at Punk to heat the match up a bit. The match does sell itself without heat, but it's still not a great idea to go into it ice cold either. 

Still, good story Punk is telling and I'm looking forward to the All Out match no matter what.

Miro's promo was good too. Simple and to the point. Forgave Fuego, talked about his hot wife, and called out Kingston again.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## The_Great_One21

Said it before the show. Fuck Schiavone and his interviews.

Should have been Punk cutting a promo, and Darby comes out and they go face to face. All Out is 2 weeks away. We don’t need Phil Brooks, we need CM Punk.

That said, loved the Bryan tease.


----------



## ImpactFan

3venflow said:


> So if Malakai vs Brock actually is the main event, I can only think Cody returns after it to give the show a finale. I thought the Mox/Darby trios match might headline with Punk and Darby having a staredown after.


If Cody returns after that match, if it's in the main event.... why?
No one gives a shit. Stay at home with your wife & newborn, come back in a couple of months.


----------



## SAMCRO

TD_DDT said:


> He doesn't have a point. Guy is in great shape and he's vaccinated and he's making people happy with the high fives and whatnot. Relax
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


And you know how many have gotten covid thats been vaccinated? theres been alot, you can still catch it and spread it around, educate yourself on it perhaps.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

This song just doesn't fit.


----------



## Boldgerg

The XL 2 said:


> Will be hard without McMahon and the WWE machine to rebel against. They need a proxy machine, like a heel gm. Eric Bischoff would be a good choice imo


People are seriously surprised he got a reduced reaction, in a smaller arena, outside of his home town, on his second, not first appearance?

The crowd still fucking lapped it up. Obviously it wasn't going to be as loud as Chicago.


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> This song just doesn't fit.


Literally not at all. Original theme was SO much better.


----------



## Rise

It’s out of shape thing and his pregnant male goon.


----------



## The XL 2

Holy shit Roadkill from ECW is back.


----------



## rich110991

The Punk promo felt real. Enjoyed it. And BRYAN DANIELSON!!!! 🔥


----------



## 3venflow

JD Drake rocking the Roadkill / Mr Hughes garb.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> Literally not at all. Original theme was SO much better.


This. Sometimes it's okay to admit a mistake. Wild thing just doesn't fit the Moxley gimmick and Kingston.


----------



## Geeee

Awww Wingmen get no entrance. Their entrance is GOAT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Punk got BOTH names trending LMAO!







*


----------



## Chan Hung

Big Boy there reminds me of Bossman lol


----------



## Mr316

So there has to be a surprise to close the show right?


----------



## Stevieg786

Fucking hate this new Mox theme, bring back the original!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox has certainly bulked up and is losing the temporary abdominal weight gain as many of us anticipated.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Welp, I'm out. It's this, the QT match and the brock Anderson match left right? Lmao yall have fun


----------



## Mr316

Maybe Black is gonna murder Brock for real and show ends. lol


----------



## The XL 2

Boldgerg said:


> People are seriously surprised he got a reduced reaction, in a smaller arena, outside of his home town, on his second, not first appearance?
> 
> The crowd still fucking lapped it up. Obviously it wasn't going to be as loud as Chicago.


Wasn't just the crowd. The promo was weak, lacked edge. His whole gimmick in the WWE was being the outcast raging against the man.


----------



## SAMCRO

Chan Hung said:


> This. Sometimes it's okay to admit a mistake. Wild thing just doesn't fit the Moxley gimmick and Kingston.


No it doesn't, but Tony Khan wants every babyface to have a theme song fans can sing along to, its so annoying, i dread it when they start singing along to Cult Of Personality.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dolph Ziggler is All Elite


----------



## Rise

RainmakerV2 said:


> Welp, I'm out. It's this, the QT match and the brock Anderson match left right? Lmao yall have fun


I’m just waiting for Black


----------



## Ham and Egger

JD Drake is looking like the white Mr. Hughes. 😂😂😂


----------



## Prince Devitt

Chan Hung said:


> Big Boy there reminds me of Bossman lol


Je's rocking Roadkill from ECW gear


----------



## Mr316

One thing is clear. This is about to become the Punk/Danielson show and that’s a very good thing.
Time to cut the crap.


----------



## 3venflow

Avalon should just go full-time manager. Give him a mega-phone and he's Jimmy Hart Jr.


----------



## Chris22

Anyone else expecting Cody to attack Black later?


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Punks been gone for 7 years..his match with Darby sells itself let the guy enjoy being back ...I'm just wondering whats after the Darby match


----------



## SAMCRO

Can Nemeth maybe try and not be a fucking exact clone of his older brother? i mean god damn, bleached hair, tiny trunks, white boots, he's trying to look like a clone of 2012 Ziggler. You'd think he'd be trying to create his own look and character, instead of copying everything from his brother.


----------



## 3venflow

Chris22 said:


> Anyone else expecting Cody to attack Black later?


It surely happens, they're not just gonna have Malakai squash a green boy and fade to black.


----------



## Boxingfan

What is jd drake wearing?


----------



## 3venflow

Moxley is permanently pissed off.


----------



## Chan Hung

So we have: 

Big Show to confront QT tonight, Black to squash a jobber in the main event left.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Botchy SinCara said:


> Punks been gone for 7 years..his match with Darby sells itself let the guy enjoy being back ...I'm just wondering whats after the Darby match


Omega, Bryan, Cody, Mox, MJF, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Chan Hung

LOL the Referree just threw him out like a ragdoll


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wait was Sting hitting an active participant of the match? LOL no rules in AEW wooo!


----------



## One Shed

Mr316 said:


> Maybe Black is gonna murder Brock for real and show ends. lol


You know what will happen. Cody saves the day and we get a rematch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Decent length match. They're improving.*


----------



## SAMCRO

Hey look an unidentified tiny looking jobber taking out CM Punk's big opponent for All Out lol nice. Lol and why are they playing Darby's music again? he just got beat up lol and they start playing his music.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tay Conti and Bunny? Nice


----------



## ImpactFan

So the ref doesn't do shit in the matches, but when a 120 pound dude comes out, time to shine?


----------



## Mr316

Whyyyy. Whyyyy do they have to send loser Daniel Garcia out there and attack Darby?? Just let Darby look strong in the ring.


----------



## Geeee

Is Shida not in the battle royale?


----------



## Trophies

AJ Lee showing up at the battle royal?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bunny has a point


----------



## Boldgerg

The XL 2 said:


> Wasn't just the crowd. The promo was weak, lacked edge. His whole gimmick in the WWE was being the outcast raging against the man.


He's been back 5 fucking days. Chill out.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Tay Conti back on Dynamite for that lmao...


----------



## Mr316

Can someone backstage tell Tony Khan that Schiavone doesn’t always have to be there? God damn…this show is booked horribly tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

Who is Omega defending the world title against?


----------



## Boba Fett

I love how the Ref ragdolled that geek Daniel Garcia out of the ring Lmfao


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Who is Omega defending the world title against?


Christian?


----------



## Rise

I forgot about the champ at least this week he is walking out in front. Last time I saw him he was in the middle of a huge group wasn’t right.


----------



## Geeee

Mr316 said:


> Whyyyy. Whyyyy do they have to send loser Daniel Garcia out there and attack Darby?? Just let Darby look strong in the ring.


Probably Darby is wrestling Garcia on Rampage?


----------



## Trophies

Mr316 said:


> Can someone backstage tell Tony Khan that Schiavone doesn’t always have to be there? God damn…this show is booked horribly tonight.


He’s just there for Callis to tell him to get lost lol


----------



## elo

Trophies said:


> AJ Lee showing up at the battle royal?


I could see that happening, a one time only thing as there's no way she's coming back full-time though.


----------



## Ham and Egger

SAMCRO said:


> Can Nemeth maybe try and not be a fucking exact clone of his older brother? i mean god damn, bleached hair, tiny trunks, white boots, he's trying to look like a clone of 2012 Ziggler. You'd think he'd be trying to create his own look and character, instead of copying everything from his brother.


How unoriginal do you have to be to rip your whole gimmick off your brother? It reminds me of the other Sydal goof.


----------



## SAMCRO

Tay being in Dark Order never made a lick of sense, shes a super hot blonde that everyone loves, only rejects and unwonted people should be with them.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Probably too late to use a surprise but I wish the 1st hour had been better. Maybe debuting Adam Cole on the mic would have spiced up that 1st hour better


----------



## 3venflow

SAMCRO said:


> Tay being in Dark Order never made a lick of sense, shes a super hot blonde that everyone loves, only rejects and unwonted people should be with them.


She only joined because Anna Jay is her bff.


----------



## SAMCRO

Boba Fett said:


> I love how the Ref ragdolled that geek Daniel Garcia out of the ring Lmfao


Lol that made it worse, Darby got taken out by the geek but the ref owned him and threw him out like trash. Some big tough opponent Punk has at All Out....


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430698826298449923


----------



## Ham and Egger

Trophies said:


> He’s just there for Callis to tell him to get lost lol


You called it! Lmaooooo


----------



## Stevieg786

Cage's entrance is too much like Y2J


----------



## .christopher.

@Two Sheds , reckon Punk and Bryan will be aligned?


----------



## SAMCRO

Is there ANYONE that seriously wants to see Christian main eventing All Out? anyone?


----------



## Whoanma

SAMCRO said:


> Is there ANYONE that seriously wants to see Christian main eventing All Out? anyone?


I want to see Omega. 😅


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Boxingfan

Vince McMahon mention


----------



## TD_DDT

Don Callis saving the show. Thanks Donnie

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

"You think you know me" - Edge


----------



## Chan Hung

Don pulling a Flair


----------



## 3venflow

SAMCRO said:


> Is there ANYONE that seriously wants to see Christian main eventing All Out? anyone?


After their great match on Rampage, I do. I want to see them go longer and put on an AEW classic.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Vince McMahon is all Elite


----------



## Stevieg786

YOU THINK YOU KNOW ME LOL


----------



## SAMCRO

As if the All Out main event wasn't weak as it is they went and gave the entire match away on Rampage for free lol. SO who the fuck can honestly care about that match at All Out?


----------



## Ham and Egger

This segment is FIRE. I'm looking forward to this match!


----------



## The XL 2

Christian could easily be the top guy here if he was a decade younger.


----------



## Londonlaw

With the ridiculous suit and over-tan, Don Callis is turning into Brother Love.


----------



## La Parka

This group looks so amateurish when you have a star like CM Punk on the same show.

It’s like having a little league game go on after an mlb game.


----------



## Rise

I enjoyed that, what is that spray supposed to be I don’t get it.


----------



## 3venflow

Mox vs Kojima will be fun but isn't the Mox vs NJPW match we want. Should've done Mox vs Suzuki if Tanahashi is unavailable.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## stingr23

I do also. Should be fun. Worked shoot even better


----------



## NXT Only

Gunn’s be 12-0 is both surprising and unsurprising at the same time


----------



## Chan Hung

To be honest, All Out is looking pretty weak.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lol that's such an underwhelming match. 

Iishi? No. Tanahashi? No. Jay White? No. Ospreay? No. 

Kojima.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kojima vs Mox at All Out? I dig it! 😎


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ProjectGargano said:


> Vince McMahon is all Elite


----------



## Rise

Wtf Billy Gunn is on this? How old is he?


----------



## Boba Fett

SAMCRO said:


> Lol that made it worse, Darby got taken out by the geek but the ref owned him and threw him out like trash. Some big tough opponent Punk has at All Out....


Yeah that just made Darby look Bad


----------



## The XL 2

La Parka said:


> This group looks so amateurish when you have a star like CM Punk on the same show.
> 
> It’s like having a little league game go on after an mlb game.


You might say that now, but let's see in 6 months when Punk has lost his luster. Christian can play babyface without the smoke and mirrors


----------



## The XL 2

Billy Gunn is bigger than he was in 1999, lmao


----------



## KrysRaw1

This show will lose ratings. It's been fucking terrible


----------



## Boldgerg

Rise said:


> Wtf Billy Gunn is on this? How old is he?


17.


----------



## elo

Jobber entrance for QT, hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## RapShepard

Rise said:


> Wtf Billy Gunn is on this? How old is he?


57


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Another excellent promo by Moxley. He's been killing it the last several shows. 

This show has been kinda whack so far, tbh. Not the worst Dynamite, but probably a middle of the road/lower half one. A few good points - Jericho/MJF, CM Punk promo, Black, Mox and Miro backstage promos... but the in-ring stuff has been weak.

Still, Black/Anderson will be interesting. Interesting more so in the sense that I'm interested in seeing how long it takes Black to kick Anderson into next week lol.


----------



## Londonlaw

Rise said:


> Wtf Billy Gunn is on this? How old is he?


Dunno.

And 57.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> To be honest, All Out is looking pretty weak.


Respectfully disagree. 

Pac vs Andrade

Bucks vs Lucha Bros/Santana Ortiz in a cage

Cage vs Omega

Jericho vs MJF 

CM fucking Punk vs Darby fucking Allin?!


This shit is stacked.


----------



## Whoanma

elo said:


> Jobber entrance for QT, hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


As it should be.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Rise said:


> Wtf Billy Gunn is on this? How old is he?


Fair play to him. Shows what keeping yourself in shape can do for your career.


----------



## 3venflow

Kojima was just in IMPACT and had a nice run but like Nagata and Tenzan, he's old generation now and not a key player. But he looks great for 50.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

A strong contender for worst Dynamite of the year.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Gunner is 57 and is more jacked that 90% of the roster. Sheesh


----------



## Geeee

I watch Dark...but I skip all The Gunn Club's matches. Should've just combined the segments and had Malakai Black kill them 1 vs 3.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can't believe I'm old enough to see Billy Gunn and his children wrestling on television.*


----------



## Boba Fett

elo said:


> Jobber entrance for QT, hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


That's how it should be for QT


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> @Two Sheds , reckon Punk and Bryan will be aligned?


I think not directly. Their paths cross but not a lot. Then down the line one of them turns, probably Punk.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can't believe I'm old enough to see Billy Gunn and his children wrestling on television.*


He ages slowly like R Truth


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> Kojima was just in IMPACT and had a nice run but like Nagata and Tenzan, he's old generation now and not a key player. But he looks great for 50.


Why not Iishi or Ospreay tho? Both in NA.


----------



## Chris22

WrestleFAQ said:


> A strong contender for worst Dynamite of the year.


But..but..but...CM Punk was on it! lmao!


----------



## SAMCRO

AEW's roster is so fucking bloated with geeks and nobody's, they need to stop signing everyone under the sun that needs a job.


----------



## Rise

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Fair play to him. Shows what keeping yourself in shape can do for your career.


I agree he looks great I just legit didn’t know he was still around. 

57 damn, he is a beast!


----------



## The XL 2

Billy Gunn being bigger at nearly 60 than he was in his 30s and early 40s is nuts. The guy has phenomenal genetics and an amazing responder to drugs


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I agree with this guy:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430706280461705219*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

PavelGaborik said:


> Respectfully disagree.
> 
> Pac vs Andrade
> 
> Bucks vs Lucha Bros/Santana Ortiz in a cage
> 
> Cage vs Omega
> 
> Jericho vs MJF
> 
> CM fucking Punk vs Darby fucking Allin?!
> 
> 
> This shit is stacked.


Agreed. Punk/Darby alone sells the PPV for me, but I'm very interested in Jericho/MJF and the Mox match. Also, Miro/Eddie will get me just as hyped as anything if that's confirmed. A proper Cody/Black match as well will be fun if confirmed.

Even some of the matches I'd be less interested in normally I'm kinda buzzed about due to the matches I am looking forward to. Cage/Omega and Pac/Andrade both should be excellent matches. We also don't see cage matches often in AEW, so I'm even looking forward to that (plus since no tag rules I assume, it'll make sense when both Bucks are in the ring all match for once). 

Should be an awesome PPV.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Not the best dynamite but not as bad as some of you bad faith mutants are trying to pretend.

MJF/Jericho promo was great.
Lucha Bros match was good.
CM Punk promo.
Good Omega/Christian promo.
Good Miro promo.
Good Mox promo.


----------



## Chan Hung

Let me get this straight. QT jobs to a jobber and he is still facing Big Show at the PPV? OMG you cant make this shit up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430707551079845892

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

PavelGaborik said:


> Why not Iishi or Ospreay tho? Both in NA.


They wouldn't want Will to job most likely.

Ishii would be great, he and Moose tore it up at the NJPW USA show. I haven't seen the schedule, but if New Japan have a tour at the same time as All Out, that'd explain why.


----------



## elo

Malakai's entrance is basically the main event tonight, they've totally phoned in this episode to see if just having a Punk segment can pop a rating.


----------



## The XL 2

The Gunn-Show is back baby.


----------



## SAMCRO

So every week we gonna just have a weekly segment of AEW letting Dan Lambert bash AEW? whats the point?


----------



## Vitamin R

Chan Hung said:


> She's thicker. Becky lost weight.


Becky Cringe always had a flat-ass, no curves and a manly face. (typical white feminist). Than again, that's probably why neckbeard smarks like Becky so much.


----------



## Chan Hung

That last match made no fucking sense. Why have the Big Show face a geek who couldn't beat a Dark jobber? Horrible booking.


----------



## .christopher.

The XL 2 said:


> Christian could easily be the top guy here if he was a decade younger.


He has it all, imo. Good looking dude, good size, great worker, great talker, can actually act. Shame Vince thought he was ugly and fucked him over.


----------



## ImpactFan

Lambert saving this show


----------



## Rise

They love to use the word shit. So edgy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Great value Cornette is back.*


----------



## The XL 2

Lambert going in dry


----------



## 3venflow

Dan Lambert is literally a 10/10 promo.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lambert is such a great voice


----------



## Chan Hung

Shocked Lambert forgot that Ethan Page faced himself in a match.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Crying Punk Mark getting shit on once again. You love to see it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TD_DDT

This guy just attacked 95 percent of the crowd and this forum LMAO

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Lambert wow


----------



## TheFiend666

This is the worst Dynamite episode in a long long time possible EVER. I can't believe this is what they bring to the table after grabbing Punk. Watch ratings go back to normal if not lower next week because of this. You got Hardy Billy gunn and Big show all on this show lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

Vitamin R said:


> Becky Cringe always had a flat-ass, no curves and a manly face. (typical white feminist). Than again, that's probably why neckbeard smarks like Becky so much.


Becky had a pretty nice ass in 2019


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dan Lambert is a promo god. FTR vs PnP next week!


----------



## ImpactFan

Tay vs Allie on Rampage, should be good


----------



## TheFiend666

Another Jericho interview next week? LMAO WUT?


----------



## KrysRaw1

Shit show. Sadly much worse than last week. 2/10


----------



## RapShepard

The_Great_One21 said:


> Not the best dynamite but not as bad as some of you bad faith mutants are trying to pretend.
> 
> MJF/Jericho promo was great.
> Lucha Bros match was good.
> CM Punk promo.
> Good Omega/Christian promo.
> Good Miro promo.
> Good Mox promo.


Is it a good follow up episode to getting CM Punk?


----------



## Geeee

Next week's Dynamite looks great. Maybe should've done that one this week?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Rampage card is super weak this week.*


----------



## Mr316

Brock Anderson in the main-event lol


----------



## Chan Hung

This is awkward lol


----------



## Whoanma

Andrade vs. PAC.


----------



## The XL 2

This is an AEW Dark tier main event. Yikes


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit DMD said:


> *The Rampage card is super weak this week.*


Basically, No fucks given after all the good stuff they did last week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chan Hung said:


> Basically, No fucks given after all the good stuff they did last week.


*Here comes the complacency. "We have Punk, so we don't need to try anymore." @Chip Chipperson NOW you can complain.*


----------



## Boldgerg

I don't think many can deny that this has been a depressing come down from Friday, and that's coming from someone who thought last weeks Dynamite was mostly great and defended it most of the show. It's just been so, so flat tonight.

They should have loaded the show with some big matches to keep the momentum going after Punk's debut, instead it's been full of jobbers and mid-carders. Completely lacking in intensity and that "big time" feel.


----------



## The XL 2

Dude thinks he's Shao Kahn or some shit


----------



## RapShepard

Just don't dig the entrance. His or Karrion Kross old entrance


----------



## Randy Lahey

I feel like Malachi Black could drop the "Black" and just go with Malachi


----------



## SAMCRO

This has no reason to main event, he's facing a green rookie whos had 1 match, this should've opened the show oe been in the middle. Might as well have had Punk's interview main event.


----------



## 3venflow

This is the latest starting main event pretty much ever on Dynamite. It'll be a slaughter then Cody will make his triumphant return. Deja vu of the Brodie Lee feud.


----------



## NXT Only

Dan Lambert reads this forum


----------



## ImpactFan

SAMCRO said:


> This has no reason to main event, he's facing a green rookie whos had 1 match, this should've opened the show oe been in the middle. Might as well have had Punk's interview main event.


Come on now, Cody needs to get the main event for his return


----------



## The_Great_One21

RapShepard said:


> Is it a good follow up episode to getting CM Punk?


No I said before I’d have stacked the show, but it’s a 6/10 show. Not sure why some of you are losing your minds calling it horrific when it clearly hasn’t been.

Well I do know actually. Bad faith.


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> This is an AEW Dark tier main event. Yikes


The equivalent of this would be something like having a Smackdown main event of Seth Rollins vs Akira Tazawa


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

This going to be a 5 min match lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Chan Hung said:


> Basically, No fucks given after all the good stuff they did last week.


I was telling you all, its gonna turn into AEWs version of WWE Main Event, at the beginning WWE treated Main Event as a big deal with top names on it, then quickly started only putting jobbers on there and no top names.


----------



## The_Great_One21

The Legit DMD said:


> *The Rampage card is super weak this week.*


The literal world champion of AEW is facing the world champion of impact and two of the best tag teams in the company are facing off in a #1 contenders match. How is that weak?


----------



## Chris22

NXT Only said:


> Dan Lambert reads this forum


To filth lol!


----------



## Mr316

Honestly. I have no idea what they were thinking with this show. Unacceptable.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Anyone else think of _Children of the Corn_ whenever they hear the name Malakai/Malachi?


----------



## 3venflow

For the fans in attendance, the real main event tonight is Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express on the Rampage taping. That will bang if Fenix didn't injure himself being insane earlier.


----------



## NXT Only

Brocks gut lmaoooooo


----------



## The XL 2

Nepotism is out of control in this company


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg this guys physique is fucking awful, total couch potato body, and he's cosplaying his dad from the 80's with that ugly ass gear that barely fits him.


----------



## Boldgerg

3venflow said:


> For the fans in attendance, the real main event tonight is Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express on the Rampage taping. That will bang if Fenix didn't injure himself being insane earlier.


They're taping Rampage tonight?


----------



## Mr316

Brock getting killed.


----------



## Chan Hung

And this, is the main event. Lol


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I want to see Brock tap him out in under a minute.


----------



## 3venflow

Boldgerg said:


> They're taping Rampage tonight?


Yup, right after this.


----------



## RapShepard

The_Great_One21 said:


> No I said before I’d have stacked the show, but it’s a 6/10 show. Not sure why some of you are losing your minds calling it horrific when it clearly hasn’t been.
> 
> Well I do know actually. Bad faith.


A 6 out of 10 is a D on school grading lol. You can totally understand why folk are saying it's not good to follow up Punk debuting with a "6/10 show".


----------



## Randy Lahey

I feel like Black could be a legit fighter. His kicks are insane


----------



## SAMCRO

I think most people in the audience has a better physique than Brock.


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Yup, right after this.


Crowd will be dead after this.


----------



## Boldgerg

3venflow said:


> Yup, right after this.


Definitely won't be staying up for that this week then.


----------



## Mr316

Black is awesome


----------



## The XL 2

This main event is something out of Wrestling Challenge in 1986


----------



## NXT Only

Come on out Cody


----------



## Randy Lahey

I wouldn't give Brock any offense here. This should be a squash


----------



## 3venflow

Cody in 3... 2...


----------



## La Parka

Brock Anderson is not a wrestler.

Fucking awful.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Brock Anderson has no business main eventing. ZERO crowd reaction for this match.*


----------



## NXT Only

Black is so damn good lol


----------



## ImpactFan

WOW NO CODY!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol why was this the main event if Cody wasn't coming back? lol i thought that was the only reason it was main eventing....


----------



## Alright_Mate

Why couldn’t this have been Dustin, instead of Brock bloody Anderson 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Boxingfan

Malikai Black is fucking amazing 

This is how you build a main eventer


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Im all for Black just going on a world tour of murdering the nightmare family


----------



## Mr316

Lee Johnson lol


----------



## Chris22

Slay me Malachi!


----------



## Chan Hung

And they end the show with crickets. LOL 

Welp. This show was overall absolute trash. It is the complete opposite of the last 2 weeks. Friday's show looks like shit too.

QT jobs to a jobber before his ppv match coming up.
Jericho wants to extend his year long angle with MJF
Black takes on a jobber to end the show, with another geek Lee Johnson coming out to crickets....

And the All Out ppv is in two weeks folks. Good shit thanks to their booker of the year.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Alright_Mate said:


> Why couldn’t this have been Dustin, instead of Brock bloody Anderson 🤦‍♂️


They'll hold off on that till Cody can come make the save


----------



## Cube2

talk about dropping the ball


----------



## Boldgerg

What the fuck kind of ending is this? Absolutely awful. No one even reacted to this jobbers music hitting. And why would Black run away?

What a horrendously flat show.


----------



## Whoanma

Cody must have lost the flight.


----------



## Rise

Where is stardust?


----------



## 3venflow

Lee Johnson, hahahaha. I am shocked Cody didn't appear although on the flip side it may mean Black doesn't take a L at All Out.


----------



## La Parka

Black backing down from shotty lee lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Chan Hung said:


> The equivalent of this would be something like having a Smackdown main event of Seth Rollins vs Akira Tazawa


That would at least be an entertaining match. This just isn't.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lol why is Malaki Black running away from a jobber again?


----------



## The_Great_One21

Ok that was completely unacceptable as a main event.

A shitshow. You have Black run ffs. What the actual fuck was that.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Black is gonna destroy the whole Nightmare Family before Cody makes his return for revenge.


----------



## Chris22

Black backing away from Lee Johnson of all people....


----------



## MrMeeseeks

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol why is Malaki Black running away from a jobber again?


He doesn't need to kill them all in 1 night


----------



## scshaastin

So the main event was a literal kick in the balls

wow


----------



## Mr316

Tony Khan dropped the ball. No other way to put it. They bring in Punk and the first Dynamite he’s on is the worst Dynamite in a long long time.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Raw was better than this . Wasted 2 hours of my life. This was basically Dark on Wednesday


----------



## Boldgerg

Black running from that little fucking dweeb is the stupidest shit I've ever seen. What an absolute botch of a main event.

After such a high that was a top 5 worst episode of Dynamite.


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> AEW's roster is so fucking bloated with geeks and nobody's, they need to stop signing everyone under the sun that needs a job.


The funny thing is they have the highest amount of top end talent as well to go with it but then they do stupid shit like letting a legit main event talent like Malaki Black get run out of the ring by a jobber. 

This show was garbage.


----------



## .christopher.

What the actual fuck, AEW?

On your big show after getting Punk, you open with Matt Hardy and Orange Cassidy, and close with Black vs Anderson.

It's like they want to be stupid on purpose.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Boxingfan said:


> Malikai Black is fucking amazing
> 
> This is how you build a main eventer


I feel like he's the best produced AEW wrestler. His music, entrance, look - it feels highly produced


----------



## PavelGaborik

KrysRaw1 said:


> Raw was better than this . Wasted 2 hours of my life. This was basically Dark on Wednesday


No, RAW is next level bad but this was definitely bad.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Well, apart from some good promos and Jamie Hayter’s porn star booty...

That episode was unsurprisingly fucking dreadful.


----------



## Whoanma

No, seriously, what was the point of that main event?


----------



## Geeee

Black should've killed Lee Johnson too.


----------



## 3venflow

The Nightmare Family guys Black should squash are Dustin and Billy Gunn. It'd have some impact since they are respected names. Shorty Lee is an uber generic babyface, a more boring version of babyface Scorpio Sky.


----------



## ProjectGargano

At least they could had Malakai spinning kicking Lee Johnson too...it would be a nice visual effect. Him backing because Lee Johnson was pathetic


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Best part of tonight's show besides CM Punk is Jamie Hayter's thick ass


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> Black running from that little fucking dweeb is the stupidest shit I've ever seen. What an absolute botch of a main event.
> 
> After such a high that was a top 5 worst episode of Dynamite.


It was fucking ridiculous. Yep, they took two steps forward recently and took a massive shit backwards. This is definitely one of their worst shows this year.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Tony Khan dropped the ball. No other way to put it. They bring in Punk and the first Dynamite he’s on is the worst Dynamite in a long long time.


You’re goddamn right. And I don’t want to hear anyone else say it wasn’t. That was fucking terrible. It reminded of the Dynamite episode after Sting’s return. You pop the rating by bringing these guys back, and you had better follow up by advertising your great in-ring work and showcasing your top guys.

Goddamn this was stupid. Admit it, @LifeInCattleClass. That was a terrible first Dynamite to show the world on your coming out party…


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW tends to do fumble so much, especially after a good show. They have the hype, and they fuck it up with their new fans who may tune in tonight by fucking coasting it with what appears to be an AEW Elevation type of show. Terrible booking, crowd mostly mild, some matches made no fucking sense, and you headline with a jobber match. With a ppv 2 weeks away and the hype machine they had with Punk and the potential of fans to tune in today, they royally fucked up. IF anything, they drove some fans away.


----------



## Chris22

I'm just glad that Cash is ok, I'm looking forward to seeing him back next week.


----------



## ProjectGargano

I don't get this episode at all


----------



## RapShepard

Simon Miller giving this show all ups will be pretty funny tomorrow


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cody to Brodie Lee Malaki Black at All Out is the impression I'm getting. 

How exciting


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

They need to step it up a bit on these cards here. I feel like they are just depending on Punk to be a draw. When they should be taking advantage of him being a draw to put on high quality shows.


----------



## Geeee

Is Gunn Club vs The Factory the AEW worst match of the year? Two teams even _I_ don't care about and ends with a distraction roll-up


----------



## KrysRaw1

Mr316 said:


> Tony Khan dropped the ball. No other way to put it. They bring in Punk and the first Dynamite he’s on is the worst Dynamite in a long long time.


Lazy booking. You can tell AEW is taking their ppv for granted. They will lose viewers with shit shows


----------



## KrysRaw1

Seems like they can not have a good show for more than 2 weeks in a row. They love their jobbers. This is why WWE will always own them


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Two weeks before your big PPV, you decide to mail it in with irrelevant jobbers and shitty segments. BUT WE GOT CM PUNK GUYS!!! WE'RE COMPETITION!!! 😐*


----------



## Chan Hung

ProjectGargano said:


> I don't get this episode at all


Wow, we agree! Mark it on the calender! LOL

But yes, that is what i'm saying. We have a ppv 2 weeks away, The show doesn't make sense booking-wise. This show would fit more like the 1st show on the Road to All Out, not a show almost close to a ppv.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Da fuck. Is Vince booking AEW now too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrysRaw1

They had a good show a week ago. And today they wrote off ALL the Buzz. Good work AEW


----------



## PavelGaborik

KrysRaw1 said:


> Seems like they can not have a good show for more than 2 weeks in a row. They love their jobbers. This is why WWE will always own them


Man, what the fuck are you talking about? This show was admittedly garbage, but when is the last time Smackdown or ESPECIALLY RAW have put together two solid weeks in a row? Their second biggest PPV of the year was complete and utter shit just last weekend.


----------



## Cube2

FrankenTodd said:


> Da fuck. Is Vince booking AEW now too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nope booker of the year tony khan lol


----------



## 3venflow

I'll give that show a 4/10, mainly for the promos and tag match. Hardy vs OC was ok. Everything else completely forgettable. Malakai is great but I'm sick of anything Nightmare Family or Factory not named Cody (ironically) and Ogogo (who I still believe has star potential).


----------



## elo

Dynamite last week was one of their strongest in-ring shows ever, this week one of it's weakest in-ring shows, quite the contrast.

There was some good promos but the in-ring (except the start of Lucha Bros v Blondes) was average to poor, Tony does seem to either book a stacked in-ring show or nothing much at all.


----------



## Chris22

Was everyone really expecting an A+ show every week? Some weeks aren't gonna as good as others, just got to realize and deal with it.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Gunnbergs streak continues!


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Man, what the fuck are you talking about? This show was admittedly garbage, but when is the last time Smackdown or ESPECIALLY RAW have put together two solid weeks in a row? Their second biggest PPV of the year was complete and utter shit just last weekend.


SmackDown does it frequently. But regardless WWE being the established brand and far ahead gives them the leeway to rest on their laurels (even though they shouldn't). AEW being a distant 2nd that just had a big moment Friday, picked the wrong time to have an off week. In retrospect holding off the 5 weeks a specials they did in June would've been smart so they could've followed up Friday with a special episode of Dynamite this week and next leading in to All Out.


----------



## Alright_Mate

rbl85 said:


> Yea yea some of you are bitching and after the show it's going to be " Oh the show was better than i thought it would be"


Surprise, surprise.

Wrong...again.


----------



## Asuka842

OC vs. Matt, botch aside, was fun enough.

Lucha Bros vs. Varsity Blondes was good. I really thing whomever wins this tournament should beat the Bucks at All Out. At least one title should change hands on they show and the tag belts make the most sense.

Hayter vs. Velvet had some good stiff moves, and Velvet bumbling like a madwoman. But the botches were unfortunate and like half the match was during commercials.

Statlander is so cool. They need to push her (no pun intended) to the moon. I don’t expect her to beat Britt. But they should hopefully protect her in a loss ideally.

Mox, Kingston, and Darby’s match was fine for what it was.

OMG Tay is back!! For the first time since April she’s back on TV. I think Bunny’s comments would have made more sense of we’d seen Tay hanging out with Dark Order more on TV when Anna was out (I’m surprised AEW did not not they honestly). But still she’s back. Her vs Bunny was a good match last time. Tay should definitely win on Friday imo.

No offense to Gunn Club or the Factory, but I would have much rather seen Shida on the show than that match.

Black vs. Anderson did what it needed to do. Arn can still sell like a boss and Black has been presented near perfectly so far.

Another great promo.

All in all, not a great show. But a serviceable one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430715099044528128


----------



## Chan Hung

Chris22 said:


> Was everyone really expecting an A+ show every week? Some weeks aren't gonna as good as others, just got to realize and deal with it.


I think you're missing the point. This is the PART where AEW takes all the media hype and runs with it and makes a very good next couple shows or in other words a touchdown toward the ppv. Grab them curious viewers who are tuning in today. But nope. Instead, it's like they pressed snooze and forgot what happened last week. In essence, they buried their own hype or at least unintentionally dug it lower. Also, did you forget they have a huge ppv coming up that will cost people 50 bucks? Or should they act now like it doesn't matter if anyone cares to buy it?


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> SmackDown does it frequently. But regardless WWE being the established brand and far ahead gives them the leeway to rest on their laurels (even though they shouldn't). AEW being a distant 2nd that just had a big moment Friday, picked the wrong time to have an off week. In retrospect holding off the 5 weeks a specials they did in June would've been smart so they could've followed up Friday with a special episode of Dynamite this week and next leading in to All Out.


Smackdown literally spend nearly 20% of their last go home show playing re-caps. 

Nobody is defending this garbage show or the poor timing of it but from the last Smackdown I watched they aren't particularly good at putting on good shows either.


----------



## Geeee

Should Colten Gunn get a shot at Kenny?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whelp I'm actually watching AEW thanks to CM Punk, and I cant say I didnt like it because I actually enjoyed it!


----------



## Chris22

Chan Hung said:


> I think you're missing the point. This is the PART where AEW takes all the media hype and runs with it and makes a very good next couple shows or in other words a touchdown toward the ppv. Grab them curious viewers who are tuning in today. But nope. Instead, it's like they pressed snooze and forgot what happened last week. In essence, they buried their own hype or at least unintentionally dug it lower.


Or maybe they knew they'd have extra eyes on the show so they booked matches/talent that they thought would resonate with the audience.


----------



## Erik.

I'll assume QT Marshall wrote this episode.


----------



## Boxingfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430696650238959616


----------



## .christopher.

Chris22 said:


> Or maybe they knew they'd have extra eyes on the show so they booked matches/talent that they thought would resonate with the audience.


Lol


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Smackdown literally spend nearly 20% of their last go home show playing re-caps.
> 
> Nobody is defending this garbage show or the poor timing of it but from the last Smackdown I watched they aren't particularly good at putting on good shows either.


So do you actually watch Raw and SmackDown consistently?


----------



## Mr316

Chris22 said:


> Was everyone really expecting an A+ show every week? Some weeks aren't gonna as good as others, just got to realize and deal with it.


No one says were expecting A+. But we’re expecting an effort. There was no effort tonight.


----------



## Geeee

Boxingfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430696650238959616


At least Hayter no sold it. Smart play by her to go right on the offense.


----------



## Mr316

Boxingfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430696650238959616


Embarrassing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430715375805767684


3venflow said:


> I'll give that show a 4/10, mainly for the promos and tag match. Hardy vs OC was ok. Everything else completely forgettable. Malakai is great but I'm sick of anything Nightmare Family or Factory


*I never thought I would agree with this guy.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Chris22 said:


> Or maybe they knew they'd have extra eyes on the show so they booked matches/talent that they thought would resonate with the audience.


The show tonight, if anything drove whatever curious fans were watching away. Additonally they didnt do themselves a favor of helping convince people to buy a ppv, for sure. Nobody would really know it with Black vs a jobber as your main event.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> No one says were expecting A+. But we’re expecting an effort. There was no effort tonight.


Some fans like the cruise control mentality of AEW delivering half ass matchups while others want AEW to seize the day, and move forward and kick ass with good matchups and not end shows with jobber matches. But i guess AEW prefers to stay in second place.


----------



## Geeee

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430715375805767684
> *I never thought I would agree with this guy.*


I guess Giannis is going to be on Rampage?


----------



## Mr316

This beautiful roster full of great talents and in the last 30 minutes you get freaking Billy Gunn and his two sons, QT and two jobbers, Brock Anderson in the main event and Lee Johnson closing the show.

god damn unacceptable.


----------



## Blade Runner

I actually gave this show another chance tonight because of CM Punk, and it fucking sucked.


TK desperately needs to bring in people that know how to write a competent wrestling format.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chan Hung said:


> The show tonight, if anything drove whatever curious fans were watching away. Additonally they didnt do themselves a favor of helping convince people to buy a ppv, for sure. Nobody would really know it with Black vs a jobber as your main event.


*The flagrant idiocy here is incredible. Punk brought you an additional 400,000 eyes after WWE disappointed millions of fans with an overall shitty SummerSlam, and you put a special episode of Dark on live television two weeks before a PPV. THIS WAS A LAY UP AND YOU THREW THE BALL OVER THE BACKBOARD!*


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430690605898768386

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Chris22 said:


> Was everyone really expecting an A+ show every week? Some weeks aren't gonna as good as others, just got to realize and deal with it.


Listen here, kid: everyone gets that. But when you have 1.4m likely showing up to see Punk, you use that free advertisement to showcase the very best of what you have to offer.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Tonight AEW had the football and ran the complete opposite making a touchdown for the other team.


----------



## KrysRaw1

bdon said:


> Listen here, kid: everyone gets that. But when you have 1.4m likely showing up to see Punk, you use that free advertisement to showcase the very best of what you have to offer.


Someone gets it.


----------



## KrysRaw1

PavelGaborik said:


> Smackdown literally spend nearly 20% of their last go home show playing re-caps.
> 
> Nobody is defending this garbage show or the poor timing of it but from the last Smackdown I watched they aren't particularly good at putting on good shows either.


Smackdown ends with star power. This ends with a jobber match.


----------



## Mr316

It’s actually frustrating because I’m rooting for them. It would of been so easy to have a great show. Simply start by putting the right talents on the show.


----------



## FrankenTodd

KrysRaw1 said:


> Tonight AEW had the football and ran the complete opposite making a touchdown for the other team.


In the words of Seahawk fans, should have run the ball.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Mr316 said:


> No one says were expecting A+. But we’re expecting an effort. There was no effort tonight.


Exactly, they got amazing talent but no clue how to use them, sounds familiar huh?

Andrade has had like 1 match and has been signed for months, MJF wrestles once every 8 months or so, FTR has barely had any tag matches this year on Dynamite, Lance Archer is forgotten about half the time and shows up either as a heel or face depending on which way the winds blowing. Wardlow barely wrestles, Santana and Ortiz barely wrestle, Cody takes constant breaks and reappears to feud with a guy then disappears again, Dante Martin had a ton of buzz recently from his performance a week ago and he was nowhere to be seen tonight unless i missed it.

They have the talent to put on amazing shows and they don't know how to do it, its like having the ingredients to make an amazing pie but the guy cooking it doesn't know how to cook and the pie turns out awful despite all the ingredients being there to make a great pie.


----------



## elo

Punk had BW written on his shoes today.

Tony Khan is literally sending him out there with easter eggs written on his shoes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430721590359171072


----------



## FrankenTodd

Tony should watch the Dallas season cliffhanger Who Shot JR. then all the hype that went with it. Build momentum and keep it going, give the audience payoff. Drama 101. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkham258

I'm not sure what everyone's bitching about. Oh, that's right. It's the internet. Sometimes I forget. The show did what it needed to do. It set up the Jericho/MJF match for the PPV with a great Jericho promo. Jericho is putting MJF over hard. Isn't that what people keep saying they want? Put over the young talent? It settled things with OC/Hardy in a fun match. It continued to push Malakai and make him look like more of a monster right now than even Miro. DMD's new protege got a clean win to establish her as a threat, while also moving the DMD/Statlander feud forward. We got a great Punk promo that not only hyped up the crowd but got a fucking yes chant and pretty much a confirmation from Punk himself that Daniel Bryan is in AEW. It gave Darby another nice win to build him up for the PPV. It set up a "Forbidden Door" match for Moxley on the PPV. The tournament progressed in logical fashion as the Lucha Bros are a bigger deal than the Varsity Blondes. Although I do love anytime Julia Hart is on my TV screen in her sexy, cheerleader, outfit. The show gets an 11 out of 10 just for that. We got a pretty nice interaction between Omega and Christian. Christian had that crowd in the palm of his hand as he should for a guy who just beat Omega for a world title. We got a little more progression on Hangman's story despite him not being there. It's good that they are keeping Hangman in people's minds. 

Basically, the show kept building up to the PPV. The only thing I didn't like was the weird finish for QT's match. Red Velvet had a botch in her match, but it's believable that that sort of thing happens sometimes and her opponent handled it well. I think Red Velvet took some great bumps in that match. DMD was her usual awesome self. Matt bleeding was unfortunate but it really helped sell OC's victory as a decisive one. He put a hurting on Matt and his crimson mask showed that. 

All in all, the show was perfectly fine. Some of you have ridiculous standards. Everything AEW is doing feels logical unlike the WTF booking and creative of a certain other big wrestling company.


----------



## Mr316

Arkham258 said:


> I'm not sure what everyone's bitching about. Oh, that's right. It's the internet. Sometimes I forget. The show did what it needed to do. It set up the Jericho/MJF match for the PPV with a great Jericho promo. Jericho is putting MJF over hard. Isn't that what people keep saying they want? Put over the young talent? It settled things with OC/Hardy in a fun match. It continued to push Malakai and make him look like more of a monster right now than even Miro. DMD's new protege got a clean win to establish her as a threat, while also moving the DMD/Statlander feud forward. We got a great Punk promo that not only hyped up the crowd but got a fucking yes chant and pretty much a confirmation from Punk himself that Daniel Bryan is in AEW. It gave Darby another nice win to build him up for the PPV. It set up a "Forbidden Door" match for Moxley on the PPV. The tournament progressed in logical fashion as the Lucha Bros are a bigger deal than the Varsity Blondes. Although I do love anytime Julia Hart is on my TV screen in her sexy, cheerleader, outfit. The show gets an 11 out of 10 just for that. We got a pretty nice interaction between Omega and Christian. Christian had that crowd in the palm of his hand as he should for a guy who just beat Omega for a world title. We got a little more progression on Hangman's story despite him not being there. It's good that they are keeping Hangman in people's minds.
> 
> Basically, the show kept building up to the PPV. The only thing I didn't like was the weird finish for QT's match. Red Velvet had a botch in her match, but it's believable that that sort of thing happens sometimes and her opponent handled it well. I think Red Velvet took some great bumps in that match. DMD was her usual awesome self. Matt bleeding was unfortunate but it really helped sell OC's victory as a decisive one. He put a hurting on Matt and his crimson mask showed that.
> 
> All in all, the show was perfectly fine. Some of you have ridiculous standards. Everything AEW is doing feels logical unlike the WTF booking and creative of a certain other big wrestling company.


Yes. Matt Hardy in your opener and all these jobbers in the last 30 minutes is sooooo logical. Amazing booking.


----------



## Arkham258

Mr316 said:


> Yes. Matt Hardy in your opener and all these jobbers in the last 30 minutes is sooooo logical. Amazing booking.


 An opener with one of the most over guys in the company winning a match that the crowd seemed to enjoy. The jobbers served a purpose. That's what jobbers do, put over bigger stars. Try again


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430724065564712960


----------



## Mr316

Arkham258 said:


> An opener with one of the most over guys in the company winning a match that the crowd seemed to enjoy. The jobbers served a purpose. That's what jobbers do, put over bigger stars. Try again


I don’t need to try. Everyone agrees here that the show sucked tonight. You gave the show 11/10.


----------



## DtX

Geeee said:


> I guess Giannis is going to be on Rampage?


He should've been on Dynamite tonight imo. Having Giannis in your building tonight and not doing anything with him is just idiotic and a waste.


----------



## thorn123

It was fine ... it seems AEW is either A+ or F, nothing in the middle. This was a solid B show. I mean I would have done some things differently, but lets not over exaggerate.


----------



## Arkham258

Mr316 said:


> I don’t need to try. Everyone agrees here that the show sucked tonight. You gave the show 11/10.


The 11 out of 10 comment was a joke that you're apparently to dense to understand. And the fact that some people agree with you doesn't mean EVERYONE does. I think my posts have already proved that, but please keep embarrassing yourself for my amusement


----------



## SAMCRO

Arkham258 said:


> An opener with one of the most over guys in the company winning a match that the crowd seemed to enjoy. The jobbers served a purpose. That's what jobbers do, put over bigger stars. Try again


And how many people who returned to wrestling to see Punk saw that and was invested in it and intrigued to see more? they saw slow and old Matt Hardy vs a skinny small guy in pajama jeans who likes to put his hands in his pockets.

Point is a ton of new people was watching tonight to see Punk, so now was a good time to put on an amazing show with talent that will wow people and get them to keep coming back and watching, so the fuck what if the people there was into it? they're indy marks who worship geeks like Cassidy, i doubt the new people tuning in was all that into Orange Cassidy vs Matt Hardy.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> So do you actually watch Raw and SmackDown consistently?


I try, I can't complete though, particularly with RAW.


----------



## Arkham258

SAMCRO said:


> And how many people who returned to wrestling to see Punk saw that and was invested in it and intrigued to see more? they saw slow and old Matt Hardy vs a guy in pajama jeans who likes to put his hands in his pockets. Point is a ton of new people was watching tonight to see Punk, so now was a good time to put on an amazing show with talent that will wow people and get them to keep coming back and watching, so the fuck what if the peopel there was into it, they're indy marks who worship geeks like Cassidy, i doubt the new people tuning was all that into Orange Cassidy vs Matt hardy.


The show literally had almost all of their top talents on it, so I don't see your point. Moxley, DMD, the Lucha Bros, Orange Cassidy, Christian, Darby, Sting, Omega, CM Punk, what else did AEW need to show people?


----------



## Joe Gill

Tony Khan should just sign every wrestler available to one day contracts.... have them debut....crowd goes apeshit... and they leave. Its the only thing he knows how to do... sign wrestlers and make their debuts memorable. Booking is straight up trash... such a deep roster and yet dynamite is full of jobbers. No room for Ricky Starks, Sammy Gueverra, Santana and Ortiz, Miro, Pac, Jungle Boy but we get Gunn Club and Lee fucking Johnson to end the show. This company just had their most epic moment in company history with insane buzz.... and they follow it up with a Dark collides with Dynamite episode. Fucking joke.


----------



## TheMenace

You know, the funny thing is, hardly anyone in the comments is complaining about the episode. Maybe it wasn't as bad an episode as this thread is making it out to be.


----------



## SAMCRO

Arkham258 said:


> The show literally had almost all of their top talents on it, so I don't see your point. Moxley, DMD, the Lucha Bros, Orange Cassidy, Christian, Darby, Sting, Omega, CM Punk, what else did AEW need to show people?


They was on the show but not doing anything entertaining or really showing what they're capable of. And they made Darby look like an absolute geek loser by having a jobber take him out, what kind of message does that send to new people whos tuning in? hey this is CM Punk's big opponent for our ppv, oh look this no name jobber just took him out, and the ref disposed of him like trash right after making Darby look worse.

There was no sign of Ricky Starks, Sammy Gueverra, Brian Cage, Jade Carghill, etc theres a ton of people they left off that would've bene better than the fucking Gunn Club and Matt Hardy.


----------



## FrankenTodd

DtX said:


> He should've been on Dynamite tonight imo. Having Giannis in your building tonight and not doing anything with him is just idiotic and a waste.


When I saw Giannis was there and they didn’t doing something with it on the tails of a championship after a 40 year drought, that’s when I knew creative was shit. Punk and Giannis in the house could write themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> I try, I can't complete though, particularly with RAW.


Got to have that remote active. Only time a watch any wrestling completely through is if I'm in the live chat. Because at least then bad segments can be teaser in real time.


----------



## Joe Gill

TheMenace said:


> You know, the funny thing is, hardly anyone in the comments is complaining about the episode. Maybe it wasn't as bad an episode as this thread is making it out to be.


people in this forum want to see high caliber wrestling and booking...most of us are sick of wwe and view aew as the last legit shot to save professional wrestling. people on this forum are putting a high standard on this episode in particular since we know a lot of casual fans are going to be tuning in for the first time to see punk.... this was not an episode to make for the hardcore aew fans... it was supposed to be an episode to grow your fan base so maybe one day aew can draw a higher rating than wwe. Instead they went in the extreme opposite direction and spent half the episode showcasing jobber Dark talent that no one gives a shit about. This company has no killer instinct. Such a deep roster and this is what the creative team came up with.


----------



## TheMenace

Joe Gill said:


> people in this forum want to see high caliber wrestling and booking...most of us are sick of wwe and view aew as the last legit shot to save professional wrestling. people on this forum are putting a high standard on this episode in particular since we know a lot of casual fans are going to be tuning in for the first time to see punk.... this was not an episode to make for the hardcore aew fans... it was supposed to be an episode to grow your fan base so maybe one day aew can draw a higher rating than wwe. Instead they went in the extreme opposite direction and spent half the episode showcasing jobber Dark talent that no one gives a shit about. This company has no killer instinct. Such a deep roster and this is what the creative team came up with.


Fair. But for someone tuning in to AEW for the first time, all but a few faces will be unfamiliar. How will the first time viewer even know who the jobbers are and who the main eventers are?


----------



## midgetlover69

TheMenace said:


> Fair. But for someone tuning in to AEW for the first time, all but a few faces will be unfamiliar. How will the first time viewer even know who the jobbers are and who the main eventers are?


How would you know who the jobbers are? The same reasons why they are jobbers in the first place

They are green, not talented and have no star qualities. In other words, they have no business being on what would have probably been your most watched show yet


----------



## grecefar

I had fun watching, there were some good moments but I do understand the frustration and want to show the best of aew after cm punks debut since there are a lot of people starting to watch for the first time.


----------



## bmtrocks

First hour was strong. But after Punk left the only segment that did anything for me was Kenny and Christian. I also feel like the end would've been better if Dustin came out and did what Lee Johnson did instead, considering Dustin hasn't had a high profile match in a hot minute. Overall second hour was underwhelming.


----------



## TheMenace

midgetlover69 said:


> How would you know who the jobbers are? The same reasons why they are jobbers in the first place
> 
> They are green, not talented and have no star qualities. In other words, they have no business being on what would have probably been your most watched show yet


Take Lee Johnson for example. How would someone be able to tell his talent level just from his brief appearance tonight, if they had nothing else to base it on?


----------



## Wizak10

Stevieg786 said:


> uk? what you watching on? i'm watching on TNT via IPTV


FITE the app


----------



## Wizak10

.christopher. said:


> Off topic but your sig with Austin's quote is legendary. Austin and Bret were so bloody good.


It was, Austin challenging Bret for the first time was good as well, some good lines in that promo.


----------



## midgetlover69

TheMenace said:


> Take Lee Johnson for example. How would someone be able to tell his talent level just from his brief appearance tonight, if they had nothing else to base it on?


I get what youre trying to say but the guy came out to crickets.

This is my first time seeing brock anderson too and its clear he isnt a good wrestler. Qt marshalls group are not good. The gunn club are not good. And its very obvious


----------



## shandcraig

sounds like i didnt miss much.


----------



## scshaastin

Boxingfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430696650238959616


Best part of the show lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

My thoughts on the show:

I think they should have lead the show off with Punk. I know they did that with Rampage but I think it would have flowed better if they did it here too. Been hotter from the start. Nothing earth shattering from Punk except the $$$$ line about Danielson.

MJF - Jericho segment. I mean MJF is great on the mic but I don’t think having them wrestle again is all that exciting.

Brit should have gotten on commentary during the Hayter/Velvet match. Brit talking is her best skill so they missed a chance there to introduce Hayter.

The QT/Big Show stuff shouldn’t even be on Dynamite. 

Lambert promo was great.

Malakai Black should have destroyed Anderson. Didn’t like the ending there.

Decent build for Christian v Omega.

Blondes-Lucha was a good match.

It wasn’t a bad show, but I wish they’d have done a little more tonight. If Adam Cole is signed, having him show up to cut a promo would have been a good spot to do that in tonight.

Also, I don’t see the point of having Billy Gunn’s kids wrestle, or the Big Show stuff on Dynamite. If you’re going to push guys that are normally on Dark, then give some singles matches to Dante Martin before people forget about him. That’s the type of guy you build up with some squash matches.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I hate to say I told you all so...but I told you all so. They don't know what they are doing or how to follow up on a big moment and hook people.

They couldn't do it on Dynamite's debut, they couldn't do it with Sting's debut, they couldn't do it with Punk on Rampage and they can't do it with Punk's debut on Dynamite.

They don't know what they're doing and it doesn't take a Vince McMahon to see that. 



Chris22 said:


> Or maybe they knew they'd have extra eyes on the show so they booked matches/talent that they thought would resonate with the audience.


With all due respect if they thought the likes of Cassidy, Matt Hardy, Red Velvet, Dolph Zigglers less famous brother, almost 60 year old Billy Gunn and his sons, QT Marshall and Brock Anderson were going to resonate and hook an audience for next week they are absolutely mental.



bdon said:


> Listen here, kid: everyone gets that. But when you have 1.4m likely showing up to see Punk, you use that free advertisement to showcase the very best of what you have to offer.


TELL EM' BDON!

Glad you're now on my side in regards to this.



Joe Gill said:


> Tony Khan should just sign every wrestler available to one day contracts.... have them debut....crowd goes apeshit... and they leave. Its the only thing he knows how to do... sign wrestlers and make their debuts memorable. Booking is straight up trash... such a deep roster and yet dynamite is full of jobbers. No room for Ricky Starks, Sammy Gueverra, Santana and Ortiz, Miro, Pac, Jungle Boy but we get Gunn Club and Lee fucking Johnson to end the show. This company just had their most epic moment in company history with insane buzz.... and they follow it up with a Dark collides with Dynamite episode. Fucking joke.


Vince Russo used to book like this, would book a really great start but the middle and end would be lacking.

Booker of the year...



TheMenace said:


> You know, the funny thing is, hardly anyone in the comments is complaining about the episode. Maybe it wasn't as bad an episode as this thread is making it out to be.


Or maybe the people actively commenting on AEW YouTube page are the absolute biggest AEW fans that will say the show is good no matter what.

I personally like the honesty here on WF.


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> I hate to say I told you all so...but I told you all so. They don't know what they are doing or how to follow up on a big moment and hook people.
> 
> They couldn't do it on Dynamite's debut, they couldn't do it with Sting's debut, they couldn't do it with Punk on Rampage and they can't do it with Punk's debut on Dynamite.
> 
> They don't know what they're doing and it doesn't take a Vince McMahon to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect if they thought the likes of Cassidy, Matt Hardy, Red Velvet, Dolph Zigglers less famous brother, almost 60 year old Billy Gunn and his sons, QT Marshall and Brock Anderson were going to resonate and hook an audience for next week they are absolutely mental.
> 
> 
> 
> TELL EM' BDON!
> 
> Glad you're now on my side in regards to this.
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Russo used to book like this, would book a really great start but the middle and end would be lacking.
> 
> Booker of the year...
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe the people actively commenting on AEW YouTube page are the absolute biggest AEW fans that will say the show is good no matter what.
> 
> I personally like the honesty here on WF.



i just like how cm punk went from bitching and winning in wwe to acting all soft and wanting that sympathy from aew fans and people still believe this shit. Hypes going to die fast


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe Gill said:


> people in this forum want to see high caliber wrestling and booking...most of us are sick of wwe and view aew as the last legit shot to save professional wrestling. people on this forum are putting a high standard on this episode in particular since we know a lot of casual fans are going to be tuning in for the first time to see punk.... this was not an episode to make for the hardcore aew fans... it was supposed to be an episode to grow your fan base so maybe one day aew can draw a higher rating than wwe. Instead they went in the extreme opposite direction and spent half the episode showcasing jobber Dark talent that no one gives a shit about. This company has no killer instinct. Such a deep roster and this is what the creative team came up with.


Deep roster, some fucking good talent but nope, lets showcase Dark's best jobbers to keep them new viewers who are tuning in today.


----------



## bdon

FrankenTodd said:


> Tony should watch the Dallas season cliffhanger Who Shot JR. then all the hype that went with it. Build momentum and keep it going, give the audience payoff. Drama 101.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, because that is precisely how I suggested they book Kenny’s Belt Collector gimmick, creating tension for him with everyone. So much so, that it leaves the audience tuning in weekly wondering who is gonna be the one that finally does him in…

The way to book the overall show, I have been suggesting Tony watch Adam West’s Batman to learn how to leave the audience wanting more and knowing they must tune in next week for the payoff at the ame Dynamite time, Same Dynamite channel!”


Chip Chipperson said:


> TELL EM' BDON!
> 
> Glad you're now on my side in regards to this.


I stand by my thoughts on the Rampage Punk “surprise” debut. No one was going to pay attention enough in that one hour to care enough to stay off their phones and social media discussing Punk’s return.

However, I thought surely they’d learned their lesson after popping the rating with the Sting return, and they’d have a short Pac promo, some sort of “Road To…” (which are always good) featuring Kenny and Christian, find better usage of Jungle Boy, hint at Cody’s return, etc.

It really is fucking awful, because less than a month ago, I bragged on them for how many stars they were able to find time for on a single 2 hour program for a few WEEKS in a row, and now they do this. 

_sigh_

I can only hope that dumb luck pays off and fans stay tuned into the show for Punk long enough for AEW to kick it back into high gear, because when they are locked in, they’re a really great show.

They desperately need Bischoff’s eye for television.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> I hate to say I told you all so...but I told you all so. They don't know what they are doing or how to follow up on a big moment and hook people.
> 
> They couldn't do it on Dynamite's debut, they couldn't do it with Sting's debut, they couldn't do it with Punk on Rampage and they can't do it with Punk's debut on Dynamite.
> 
> They don't know what they're doing and it doesn't take a Vince McMahon to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect if they thought the likes of Cassidy, Matt Hardy, Red Velvet, Dolph Zigglers less famous brother, almost 60 year old Billy Gunn and his sons, QT Marshall and Brock Anderson were going to resonate and hook an audience for next week they are absolutely mental.
> 
> 
> 
> TELL EM' BDON!
> 
> Glad you're now on my side in regards to this.
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Russo used to book like this, would book a really great start but the middle and end would be lacking.
> 
> Booker of the year...
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe the people actively commenting on AEW YouTube page are the absolute biggest AEW fans that will say the show is good no matter what.
> 
> I personally like the honesty here on WF.


The worst part about them dropping the ball is you become insufferable. And that's not an insult, you and I've already discussed privately how much you enjoy being right and stroking yourself.

Aside from the tag match and Dan Lamberts and punks promo everything was meh. If this show gets anything over 700 k I'll be shocked.


----------



## Serpico Jones

This was one of their weaker shows. I’m not sure what old and fat Arn Anderson brings to the table anymore.


----------



## AnonymousOne

scshaastin said:


> Best part of the show lol


OMG 😂😂😂


----------



## Error_404

Jamie's ass was the best part of tonight's show


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> The worst part about them dropping the ball is you become insufferable. And that's not an insult, you and I've already discussed privately how much you enjoy being right and stroking yourself.


Have we? I don't recall that conversation. Of course I do enjoy being proven right because on Friday everyone told me I was wrong and surely AEW wouldn't shit the bed but they did...

Maybe lil ol' Chip knows more about this wrasslin stuff than people think?


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> Have we? I don't recall that conversation. Of course I do enjoy being proven right because on Friday everyone told me I was wrong and surely AEW wouldn't shit the bed but they did...
> 
> Maybe lil ol' Chip knows more about this wrasslin stuff than people think?


You do have a habit of needing to be the smartest guy in the room. Case in point that last line.

Lil ol Chip knows more about wrestling than you think.

You enjoy gloating. 

Hence why shows like this is hard to take because after the tag match I was thinking of you preparing your damn speech


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> You do have a habit of needing to be the smartest guy in the room. Case in point that last line.
> 
> Lil ol Chip knows more about wrestling than you think.
> 
> You enjoy gloating.
> 
> Hence why shows like this is hard to take because after the tag match I was thinking of you preparing your damn speech


Not so much enjoying gloating or being the smartest guy in the room but if a large group of people are going to tell me I'm wrong and I have no idea what I'm talking about of course I am going to bring up that I'm right 5 days later.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not so much enjoying gloating or being the smartest guy in the room but if a large group of people are going to tell me I'm wrong and I have no idea what I'm talking about of course I am going to bring up that I'm right 5 days later.


It wasn't so much you were wrong 5 days ago. It was you wanting to crap on people's parade.

Punk hadn't returned for 4 hours and you were already saying aew will fuck it up. You didn't even let it breathe and let people be excited.

If you waited until tonight you would not have copped heat.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B




----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> It wasn't so much you were wrong 5 days ago. It was you wanting to crap on people's parade.
> 
> Punk hadn't returned for 4 hours and you were already saying aew will fuck it up. You didn't even let it breathe and let people be excited.
> 
> If you waited until tonight you would not have copped heat.


I'll happily accept my timing might not be great but I was right and I'll accept that victory when people pile me and tell me I don't know what I'm talking about.

With all due respect, I will cop heat no matter what because I'm Chip and the super AEW fans don't like me. Better to just be real and be myself instead of trying to stop hurt feelings.



Soul Man Danny B said:


> View attachment 107037
> View attachment 107038


Yup. AEW is very popular on the internet.

Wonder who will win the ratings.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Have we? I don't recall that conversation. Of course I do enjoy being proven right because on Friday everyone told me I was wrong and surely AEW wouldn't shit the bed but they did...
> 
> Maybe lil ol' Chip knows more about this wrasslin stuff than people think?


You were not right about the Friday show. They didn’t drop the ball Friday. They dropped the ball HERE, the show where he was ACTUALLY advertised and the audience, both in the arena and at home, have had time to breath and think on his return being official.

Had you said, “This show makes me think they’re going to fuck this up Wednesday”, THEN you could be right and gloat. Nothing about what they did or didn’t do Friday was wrong, because Punk returning was going to be the talk of the show and needed to be. It needed to go on first. It needed time to breath with nothing serious after it.

They dropped the ball tonight, but Friday was perfect payoff to the fans who have invested 7 years into keeping Punk’s memory alive.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'll happily accept my timing might not be great but I was right and I'll accept that victory when people pile me and tell me I don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> With all due respect, I will cop heat no matter what because I'm Chip and the super AEW fans don't like me. Better to just be real and be myself instead of trying to stop hurt feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. AEW is very popular on the internet.
> 
> Wonder who will win the ratings.


I'm aware. Still won't make the next 24 hours any more fun.

Also

Tell him bdon


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> It wasn't so much you were wrong 5 days ago. It was you wanting to crap on people's parade.
> 
> Punk hadn't returned for 4 hours and you were already saying aew will fuck it up. You didn't even let it breathe and let people be excited.
> 
> If you waited until tonight you would not have copped heat.


No, for me it wasn’t that they WOULD fuck it up, because I wouldn’t have fully disagreed as I don’t trust these guys. For me, it was the fact that he said they HAD fucked it up already.

If they delivered their best talent tonight, then they would have been perfectly fine.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> You were not right about the Friday show. They didn’t drop the ball Friday. They dropped the ball HERE, the show where he was ACTUALLY advertised and the audience, both in the arena and at home, have had time to breath and think on his return being official.
> 
> Had you said, “This show makes me think they’re going to fuck this up Wednesday”, THEN you could be right and gloat. Nothing about what they did or didn’t do Friday was wrong, because Punk returning was going to be the talk of the show and needed to be. It needed to go on first. It needed time to breath with nothing serious after it.
> 
> They dropped the ball tonight, but Friday was perfect payoff to the fans who have invested 7 years into keeping Punk’s memory alive.


Same deal here, Bdon.

The people knew Punk was turning up, they should've followed with a kick ass show and then totally nailed this Dynamite.

Dropped the ball Friday, dropped it again today.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

WWE just lost to AEW in several key demos and that's in spite of the fact WWE have the enormous advantage(s) of being around for decades and being the incumbent major league.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Same deal here, Bdon.
> 
> The people knew Punk was turning up, they should've followed with a kick ass show and then totally nailed this Dynamite.
> 
> Dropped the ball Friday, dropped it again today.


No, you’re wrong. I love AEW and never once watched Punk in his heyday, and yet once he returned, I had all but checked out of the show. I didn’t give a fuck about anything else. Why?

Because it was a moment in time and needed to breath. It needed the boring afterwards, so that everyone could take a piss break, smoke a cigarette, text their old wrestling fan friends who had left in the last 7 years, post on social media, run to the merchandise stands to pickup Punk tshirts, etc. Not to mention the fans in attendance had sat through 2 hours of Dark/Elevation bullshit. They were READY for something sink their teeth into, and the fans at home are not staying up a full hour until 11pm for Punk’s arrival after they just had tk sit through nothing on SmackDown.

You were wrong about Friday. It’s ok to admit it. You didn’t suggest they WOULD fumble it. You said they DID fumble it. And tonight’s goddamn massive rating will prove that when they hit 1.4-1.6m views and see a ratings DROP on Rampage.

Why the drop on Friday? Because people were fucking stoked to watch tonight, and they dropped the ball…TONIGHT, not this past Friday.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> No, you’re wrong. I love AEW and never once watched Punk in his heyday, and yet once he returned, I had all but checked out of the show. I didn’t give a fuck about anything else. Why?
> 
> Because it was a moment in time and needed to breath. It needed the boring afterwards, so that everyone could take a piss break, smoke a cigarette, text their old wrestling fan friends who had left in the last 7 years, post on social media, run to the merchandise stands to pickup Punk tshirts, etc. Not to mention the fans in attendance had sat through 2 hours of Dark/Elevation bullshit. They were READY for something sink their teeth into, and the fans at home are not staying up a full hour until 11pm for Punk’s arrival after they just had tk sit through nothing on SmackDown.
> 
> You were wrong about Friday. It’s ok to admit it. You didn’t suggest they WOULD fumble it. You said they DID fumble it. And tonight’s goddamn massive rating will prove that when they hit 1.4-1.6m views and see a ratings DROP on Rampage.
> 
> Why the drop on Friday? Because people were fucking stoked to watch tonight, and they dropped the ball…TONIGHT, not this past Friday.


Yes and what you say is probably the reason why they should've ended with Punk. They would've kept their audience for the whole hour, could've done 2 matches plus an Omega promo and ended with CM Punk.

I'd be happy to admit to being wrong about Friday if I felt that way.


----------



## CM Buck

What really pisses me off about tonight is that it's something that would be served up n on an Indy event match wise. But even the big Australian Indy companies like EPW or MCW are smart enough to build up their home grown talent.

AEW has built up their primary home grown talent. They haven't done anything with the likes of the gunn kids or solow or Johnson.

If they get crickets. Don't fucking use them


----------



## Gibbs0102

Miro is the best thing in aew right now booking him perfectly, these little video promos are gold


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ehhh… meh show

5/10


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430724639031021574

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zkorejo

This show could and should have been done better. 

Good parts were Christian/Omega promo, Jericho/MJF promo, CM Punk Promo. 

The match card sucked except the Tag match.

Darby is feuding Punk but has been working in a trios with Mox and Eddie against jobbers just why? What's the end point of it? Why did Garcia attack him? Wth was the point? Keep him in one feud. The biggest feud for him.

Speaking of this three man team, Mox has a match with Kojima at AO now. I guess Tanahashi wasn't available. Again he could be doing something cool with calling out NJPW. Instead all he does is come out drunk and do this stupid trios stuff that makes no sense.

Same goes for Eddie. TNT champion is calling you out.. and he's roaming around having a laugh not even responding to Miro. You got a TNT title shot... But who cares about that when you can beat three jobbers from Dark with other two guys who also don't give a shit about their All out feud. Confusing booking for all three matches that could be built up to be really hot angles. It's a waste. 

Lastly, I thought they would end with Malakai Black and Dustin confrontation making the match for AO. Instead they had Lee Johnson come out to crickets and Malakai leaves the ring?. Miro destroyed this kid and Malakai left the ring... Makes no sense. They fucked this angle up. 

Fuck the Cody-Verse and the nightmare jobbers enough of these hacks getting so much tv time. The only guys from Cody-Verse matter are Cody, Arn and Dustin. I will take Brock too. Rest of them are way too young and cold to be standing up to Malakai Black.

Average show overall, bad match card and an underwhelming finish. AO is 2 weeks away and it doesn't feel like it. Don't feel the hype like there usually is for AEW PPVs.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Got to admit I did laugh at Kenny’s “you think you know me” line.


----------



## thorn123

The only thing I didn’t like were the two trios matches


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The_Great_One21 said:


> Got to admit I did laugh at Kenny’s “you think you know me” line.


i liked the whole Christian / Kenny segment

'you think you know me? Huh PUNK, you think you know me'

Kenny is losing his shit


----------



## Honey Bucket

This was an inoffensive episode. Wouldn’t necessarily call it ‘bad’ but under the circumstances this should have been given a lot more thought with more relevant names. This sorta looks like a two hour edition of an old RAW episode from 1996 where you have a big promo segment and a one sided main event.


----------



## CM Dunk05

Why the fuck is black backing away from lee Johnson?


----------



## Erik.

Hey, cool to see Giannis enjoy himself.


----------



## Gwi1890

It felt a bit all over the place, I still think Garcia and 2.0 are something to do with Punk especially with Punk’s hesitation of which tunnel to leave through after his interview, it was ok but it should have followed Rampage better given what happened with Punk returning and all the buzz


----------



## brewjo32

Decided to watch the Punk stuff a couple times. Something that I'm not loving is how much he's pandering to the crowd. Maybe I was expecting him to come back as his straight edge, I don't care what anyone thinks, the one man rebellion, etc. personality but this isn't it. It's a kinder, gentler CM Punk.


----------



## Geeee

Oh fuck! This section is still here? Thought we died after a poorly timed weaker Dynamite


----------



## 3venflow

The return of Damascus?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430780681546784772


----------



## MaseMan

Definitely one of the weaker Dynamite episodes in recent memory. Just a lot of confusing booking...Daniel Garcia's attack on Darby seemed to make no sense, Malakai being chased off by Lee Johnson made no sense, and Eddie Kingston's continued ignoring of Miro made no sense. Way too many jobber types on the show: Gunn Club and the Wing Men don't need to be on this show, even in shorter matches. Just very disjointed.

The plus sides were a very strong tag team match. I also liked how the Jurassic Express and Lucha Bros teamed up after to chase off the Elite. That was a fun moment. Hardy vs OC was a better match than I expected, and I enjoyed it. Jamie Hayter also looks like a star right out of the gate. I think she will be a natural feud with Kris Statlander, and they should have some strong matches.

Also, it's cool to bring in Kojima to do a match (I honestly didn't realize he was wrestling anymore), but they don't need to do it on the PPV. Should be on an episode of Dynamite or Rampage instead.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

So this was my first time watching Dynamite in... a long time. I tried once to stick with AEW and never did but WWE has been boring me so much lately I figured I'd give it another go.

And god I just feel like while I want to like it, it's going to take me a long time to get 'into' AEW. Maybe it's just a matter of escaping the stockholm syndrome of my relationship with WWE content, but just on instinct I'm finding AEW a bit... odd.

It probably doesn't help that barring the former-WWE talent I barely know any of these people but another part of it is that while WWE's contempt for wrestling annoys me I feel like AEW swings too far in the other direction, glorifying mark culture to a frankly ludicrous degree.

Like making CM Punk showing up into the biggest deal ever like it's world-changing history when my opinion on CM Punk isn't that he's some glorious saviour of pro wrestling, he's just a good wrestler who is massively overrated by his fans.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> The return of Damascus?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430780681546784772


I think HFO is not working. Personally, I don't mind HFO but a lot of people that otherwise love AEW are very much hating them.

What I hate is this broken universe shit. It has really run its course.


----------



## CM Buck

3venflow said:


> The return of Damascus?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430780681546784772


Bringing broken Matt Hardy back for Orange Cassidy....maybe I will get that Cornette rage stroke I predicted. Or I'm going to have a rage stroke .

Either way someone might die


----------



## Jedah

I think the show outperformed its card. Not one of the historical Dynamites by any means but it could have been a lot worse. Even QT's segment was short. I think they're just trolling the audience with him at this point.

Punk's promo and Black were the highlights of the night, obviously. I don't know why they needed to have Tony as part of that. Punk's hint about Bryan was great.

And we're seeing how much of a star Black really is, even more than his time in NXT. It's great. I doubt it, but they better not have Cody beat him when he comes back. I want him away from the Nightmare Family and on to greener pastures soon.

The tag team match was good too. The right team won and I'll never object to seeing Julia Hart on TV.

The rest was unremarkable. I don't know why they can't let PAC or Andrade wrestle before All Out, for example.


----------



## EMGESP

Who the fook is Lee Johnson and why would anyone care for him running in at the end of Dynamite?


----------



## Geeee

I thought about it and wouldn't it have been 100x better if they just combined the two "CodyVerse" angles and had Malakai Black destroy Paul Wight at All Out?


----------



## shandcraig

I dont understand why they had different tunnels for last weeks dynamite and now is back to the old ones ? really weird. I think chris as full time announcer could be good down the road. As long as hes not doing his yelling but i think the yelling his just for his current gimmick. no chance he would do that if he was full time.

ppv has a good match up though!

After watching this week it just feels like this company is playing it way to safe


----------



## Chelsea

Punk's promo was cool and I liked the Bryan allusion. Black murdering people is always nice. Hayter's match was okay, but I saw Velvet botching a standing moonsault. I'm wondering if Jericho will put MJF over again at All Out.


----------



## Rankles75

Seriously, how do you botch a standing moonsault?! That’s approaching Cameron levels of bad.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Malaki Black's entrance is good, but he really needs to work on his presentation. skinny fat muffin top.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Great Punk promo. Guy could read the phonebook out there and have the crowd riveted.

Lucha Bros awesome, gave the Blondes plenty of shine but went over as they should've.

Black is a star and thank the lord it was a squash like it should've been. His finisher needs to be protected big time, no one kicks out like the OWA.


----------



## zorori

If they had changed the trios and main event with something else, this would've been a decent episode. Instead of a great main event you got two squash matches, not fun. Shame as I thought the rest of the show was fine.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Dynamite was about as good as I expected it to be. 

I could say a lot of negative things but I'm not in the mood for that. Why? Because AEW actually did something I've been waiting for - they integrated the women into the show instead of having the regular nothing match, with little to no build or reason, in usual time slot and then added Tay and The Bunny playing off the Dark Order drama storyline. THANK YOU, AEW. 

After skimming the live thread I do have a question though - what is a "bad faith mutant"? @The_Great_One21 , pls explain.


----------



## Wolf Mark

I wonder why super-scary badass monster Black left the ring after the jobber showed up. He should have stayed here. Until he chose to leave.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Lee Johnson came out at the end because he is Brock's Tag Team partner.


----------



## Wolf Mark

bdon said:


> No, you’re wrong. I love AEW and never once watched Punk in his heyday, and yet once he returned, I had all but checked out of the show. I didn’t give a fuck about anything else. Why?
> 
> Because it was a moment in time and needed to breath. It needed the boring afterwards, so that everyone could take a piss break, smoke a cigarette, text their old wrestling fan friends who had left in the last 7 years, post on social media, run to the merchandise stands to pickup Punk tshirts, etc. Not to mention the fans in attendance had sat through 2 hours of Dark/Elevation bullshit. They were READY for something sink their teeth into, and the fans at home are not staying up a full hour until 11pm for Punk’s arrival after they just had tk sit through nothing on SmackDown.
> 
> You were wrong about Friday. It’s ok to admit it. You didn’t suggest they WOULD fumble it. You said they DID fumble it. And tonight’s goddamn massive rating will prove that when they hit 1.4-1.6m views and see a ratings DROP on Rampage.
> 
> Why the drop on Friday? Because people were fucking stoked to watch tonight, and they dropped the ball…TONIGHT, not this past Friday.


Those that came for Punk have not watched wrestling for a while. They are not gonna watch Dark, Elevation or Smackdown. A wrestling show is a build up, you put the best stuff at the end. For those who don't know AEW, you give them a kickass show leading up to Punk. You could even mention him all throughout the show iike Omega talking smack about him, etc...And that is why I would have had him debut on Dynamite instead. You produce an awesome 2 hours show that builds and builds and then Punk comes in. Newcomers would have been like "wow this AEW is cool!".


----------



## midgetlover69

ripcitydisciple said:


> Lee Johnson came out at the end because he is Brock's Tag Team partner.


Ok so if black just beat the living fuck out of his partner why is he so afraid of him


----------



## zorori

Rankles75 said:


> Seriously, how do you botch a standing moonsault?! That’s approaching Cameron levels of bad.


For a botch, I thought that was handled rather well  Hayter just "took advantage" and won the match.

I think she has missed that spot a few times now....


----------



## Mister Sinister

Was it intended for her to botch and knock herself out? Is that her new gimmick?


----------



## ElTerrible

ripcitydisciple said:


> Lee Johnson came out at the end because he is Brock's Tag Team partner.


I can´t believe Giannis was there and they did not use him at all. Can you imagine the buzz, if Giannis makes that save instead of this jobber. Crowd goes wild and it´s on SportsCenter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ElTerrible said:


> I can´t believe Giannis was there and they did not use him at all. Can you imagine the buzz, if Giannis makes that save instead of this jobber. Crowd goes wild and it´s on SportsCenter.


He’s on rampage i think


----------



## Dickhead1990

midgetlover69 said:


> Ok so if black just beat the living fuck out of his partner why is he so afraid of him


This is what bothered me as well. It wasn't like "Shotty" was even a threat with his losing streak! This is like Batista running away from Funaki back in the day!


----------



## Aedubya

Who is Giannis?


----------



## The_Great_One21

GothicBohemian said:


> Dynamite was about as good as I expected it to be.
> 
> I could say a lot of negative things but I'm not in the mood for that. Why? Because AEW actually did something I've been waiting for - they integrated the women into the show instead of having the regular nothing match, with little to no build or reason, in usual time slot and then added Tay and The Bunny playing off the Dark Order drama storyline. THANK YOU, AEW.
> 
> After skimming the live thread I do have a question though - what is a "bad faith mutant"? @The_Great_One21 , pls explain.


Someone who goes in with zero intention other than burying it no matter what happens.

Easiest example. Competitor A vs Competitor B. No matter the result, bad faith mutants criticise the result and if A wins they say B should have and if B wins they say A should have.


----------



## Prosper

Dynamite this week was a 7/10 for me. Loved the Punk segment and the Bryan tease.


----------

